# questions thread



## kara76

thought i would start this thread so if anyone has question they dont get lost in the other threads

im not saying im an expect but i will try and answer anything as best as i can


----------



## ANDI68

What's tomorrow's winning lotto numbers hun ?


----------



## kara76

1,2,3,4,5,6 

lol


----------



## ANDI68

well it's worth a £1


----------



## ANDI68

What is the difference between medicated FET and natural?

I know one doesn't have the drugs but I mean what are the benefits of a natural FET as opposed to a medicated cycle?


----------



## kara76

there are no benefits apart from no drugs, natural fet can be a pain for the clinic as they can not manipulate your body into having transfer when they want it

with a natural cycle you would test at home for ovulation using pee sticks and call the clinic when you get a postive test eg the surge

this of course is what i am assuming will happen, some clinic will scan you to check on ovulation


----------



## ANDI68

THAWING EMBRYOS

Once thawed, and not used they can be refroze?


----------



## sanjo

sorry im crashing but.................if they are suitable they can be re frozen, its up to the clinic to decide

Sanjo


----------



## kara76

yes embryos can be refroze, ivf wales currently use a new tech called vertifing to freeze embryos and have 100% thaw rate at the moment

the damaged to embryos is done while freezing not thawing


----------



## kara76

sanjo

yes i would imagine it would be up to the embryoligist, they wouldn;t refreeze poor quaility just as they wouldn;t in a fresh cycle


----------



## sanjo

I had x5 frsoties and they were all defrosted and x2 replaced and the other destoyed due to poor quality  , my turn over 

Sanjo xxx


----------



## miriam7

im still waiting for a letter about my one embryo but im thinking they wouldnt of assited hatched it if it couldnt of been refrozen as they did all 3 that were the same quality


----------



## kara76

sanjo im sorry

miriam they would of only assisted hatched 2 hun


----------



## miriam7

no they did do all 3 they didnt pick till last minute which 2 too put back ...


----------



## kara76

wow thats cool then, excuse the pun


----------



## ANDI68

so they can refreeze after hatching?


----------



## kara76

not the tradition way i dont think but with vertifing its like freeze dried so it must be possible


----------



## miriam7

yes i think so ive got to pay £300 assited hatching for all 3 they were all 8 cells 3 days old   but am still waiting for the letter


----------



## kara76

the bill and the letter?


----------



## miriam7

yep both...if its not her monday  i will ring and ask


----------



## kara76

just ask for the letter


----------



## miriam7

question for kara! when did you come on after your fet ..i suppose my body doesnt know when to as i didnt ovulate this month?


----------



## kara76

miriam7 said:


> question for kara! when did you come on after your fet ..i suppose my body doesnt know when to as i didnt ovulate this month?


i have always came on 2 days after i stopped drugs but it can take up to 2 weeks

i would call the clinic as they might want you to do another test.

also the gestone and the stress can mess things up a bit, im on day 30 now and still no sign


----------



## kara76

question for you girls

will this tan look patchy?

do i want 8 or 12 hours to wash it off?

i was thinking 12 hehe


----------



## ANDI68

You have to be careful when wiping after bath/shower or it'll wipe off.

When I had mine done for a wedding they suggested I have it the day before because it doesn't really last much longer than a day or two.

Wash it off when it gets patchy, enjoy the glow in the meantime


----------



## miriam7

i naturally go about 32 days anyway so its prob the gestone still im my system...been testing still just incase as theres a risk it could of been ectopic seen as my tubes are such a mess! im sure after you have a wash  in 12 hours it will be fine kara ..do you know what tan you had a san tropez one is supposed to be good?


----------



## kara76

good girl for carrying on testing just to make sure.

IVF/FET mess the body up a lot, never use to with me but do now


----------



## CookieSal

Question re IUI procedure:

Can you tell me roughly how many appts /scans will be involved.  I know it probably varies depending on how you respond to the drugs but what did you experience?

Scan 1 is day 1-3

Scan 2 is day 8?

Is there another one before insemination?

Insemination around what day of cycle?

I am just trying to figure out what I will need to take into account with work.....


----------



## popsi

Sal

I did not have a scan on day 1/3 at all, i had clomid from days 2/6 and scans started on day 11, and used to have about 3 scans (depending on follicles) and then trigger shot and IUI on about day 16 ish, but that was just me, and can vary, and I had it in a different hospital so may be completely different.

And x


----------



## kara76

scans on day 1-3

day 8 and then insem on day 14 

2 scans in total

thats it, of course this might have changed now

good luck


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks both, doesn't sound too bad at all.  My boss is a star anyway but I do have some work commitments that I will have to work around.


----------



## ANDI68

Ok this is probably now the SILLY QUESTION THREAD

When you stimm in an assisted conception cycle, it is advised to increase protein, water, milk etc etc for better egg quality/quantity.

Can this be of benefit during stimms in a natural cycle? If so when does this phase occur naturally, what CD does follicle stimulation happen naturally?


----------



## kara76

water is always good as for milk and protein some say is improves egg quaility some say not

i believe that not much can improve egg quaility

you should always keep a balanced diet including protein

follicle stimmulation in a natural cycle starts on day 1 of your af, once you start to bleed the cycle begins again


----------



## popsi

Kara honey, you could have a job in IVF wales, i think you know more about all this lark than they do   Kara    xx


----------



## ANDI68

Cheers Kara


----------



## kara76

i only know them as i have probably asked them myself and ive also read tons of books


----------



## popsi

I know, you knowledge is amazing  , its great to have you about here


----------



## kara76

aww thanks mate


----------



## ANDI68

After a natural FET how does your body hold onto the embryos without progesterone pessaries etc, how will it know to do it naturally?


----------



## kara76

no progestrone is needed as you body does it all

when the mature follie burst hence ovualtion the empty follicle with turn into a corpum lethuem this is what produces progestrone and maintains pregnancy until the 12th week when the placenta takes over

is  conception hasn;t taken place the corpus lethuem shrinks and stop producing progestrone and your period starts


----------



## ANDI68

thanks .... understood


----------



## kara76

when i was laying in the bath tonight , i started to wonder how you become a fertility nurse, any ideas?

would you have to be a nurse first?


----------



## ANDI68

Why waste your time Kara, go straight for the embryologist job


----------



## kara76

wow i would so love that. I just feel that maybe just maybe i should somehow put my knowledge to use


----------



## ANDI68

How about being the phone support, it seems to be a bit thin on the ground at the moment


----------



## kara76

yeah that would be cool, going quiz them tomorrow lol, about my lack of af


----------



## ANDI68

good luck getting your call answered

I'm off to bed now ... night x


----------



## kara76

i will get an answer lol

night hunni


----------



## popsi

Andrea - you are not old !!

I been with my DH for 21 years too !!

Kara - good luck with the new job   , and hope that AF arrives soon,  look forward to hearing what answer you get

And xx


----------



## ANDI68

Well done And, doesn't it feel funny when it's over half your life ... even mine   (at the moment)

Q:

Does anyone know if Vitamin E can improve egg quality?


----------



## kara76

as far as i know not a lot can improve quailty but its worth a go and i would ad this to your questions


----------



## ANDI68

already have kara, but surely it would have to be taken for a few months to have any benefit.  I can't take it now until my AF comes (just in case)


----------



## ANDI68

Kara, you have fish yeah?

Something is puzzling me.

We have a Biorb and the filter runs up the middle of the Orb via a plastic tube.  Yesterday one of the fish had got stuck in the botom of the tube.  How the heck could it get in there swimming against all those bubbles and air pressure?


----------



## kara76

ANDI68 said:


> Kara, you have fish yeah?
> 
> Something is puzzling me.
> 
> We have a Biorb and the filter runs up the middle of the Orb via a plastic tube. Yesterday one of the fish had got stuck in the botom of the tube. How the heck could it get in there swimming against all those bubbles and air pressure?


yeah he have marine salt water fish

is there a gap at the top of the filter?

our nemo sometimes jump into the filter, one even jumper out of the tank and died and yep i cried


----------



## popsi

I am sorry girls, but them questions made me laugh !! from IVF to fish LOL xx


----------



## kara76

anyone fancy trying a mooncup?


----------



## ANDI68

Are you selling mooncups Kara?

Yeah the top is open for the air bubbles to come through but I cant understand how he swam against the tide, so to speak.

Poor you Kara, I couldn't look Pete had to rescue him

And, it doesn't say whay questions thread


----------



## kara76

fish swin against the tide in the sea so a filter is nothing if that is where they wana be, when we went diving it was amazing how little fishes didn't look like they were ever swimming and the current was strong

i once had to kill a pet fish and omg it was awful


----------



## ANDI68

Aww I bet


----------



## popsi

kara -- are the mooncups good for very  heavy bleeding then ?


aww sorry you had to kill a fish x


----------



## kara76

the mooncups are just brill

heavy bleeding just means you empty it more, its feel the flow and feels a lot healthy


----------



## siheilwli

I'm a big fan of the mooncup too... much easier on holiday  in faraway places too!  I just had to buy a new one after my old traditional rubber one gave up the ghost... It must be at least 10 years old now!


----------



## siheilwli

Kara - quick question... does Cardiff do assisted hatching on embies before leaving them to go on to blasts?  I want AH again when we do our next tx... but I'd prefer to go onto blasts, and someone on the boards mentioned that her blasts had been AH'd as day 2/3 embies... I didn't even know that was possible.

I want the dex steroid too... just in case I've got immune stuff (which I suspect I do) and know that Cardiff gives this when you have AH.

C
x


----------



## kara76

no they won't do ah on blast its either one or the other, you shouldn't need ah on blasts as the zona ( shell ) is thinner anyway

there is no clear evidence on the steriods but i think i will be taking them again. 

cat have you booked a follow up?

it might be worth asking about clexane also

saying that last fresh cycle i got to implantion and used the extras and ah....

with ah the steriods are used to hide the embryo from the immune system as there is a thinning(hole )in the zona#(shell) and it could be attack by the immune system as it really isn;t meant to be there


----------



## siheilwli

I know they don't do AH when they get to blast, but this lady had it done when they were days 2/3 embies but they still took them on to blasts before putting them back. I thought that sounded quite interesting.

Something changes in my body about 6 days after EC - I FEEL it, my progesterone levels plummets, my boobs feel less full, I feel less bloated, even on 2 pessaries, so I definitely want gestone next time. When do they give you clexane - I was thinking this as I'm passing lots of clots - sorry TMI!  I am very tempted to go for some immune testing... but I really don't want to go down the IVIG route.  We're definitely doing one more paid tx - probably at the end of the summer, we need a nice holiday first.  I havent' booked my follow up yet, my official test date isn't until Saturday!! What a joke!

I really feel I could do with more tests now - maybe clotting stuff etc. I might ask Mrs Evans if she'd recommend any other tests.

When do you start - is it in May?

C
x


----------



## kara76

is does sound interesting but i m not sure but would think it puts the embryo at risk

ok extra test like you i have thought lots about immune testing and have found a clinic in liverpool that do uNK CELLS from the womb and it cost £480 which is good. most of the treatment for immune issue is clexane and steriods so ive opted for that before any testing, have you read dr beers book is your body baby friendly?

plus im not 100% convinced my IVIG and also the whole immune issues as if this was proven all IVF clinics would be doing this

i would suggest and you can get these done via your gp too

clotting screen and chromosome tests for you and your dh


----------



## siheilwli

Yes, I've read Dr Beer, and was convinced that I fitted into one of his categories. I did bring this up with my Hammersmith consultant, who disuaded me from doing any tests. Now I'm not sure. I was thinking of either trying Dr ******* in London or Dr Gorgy (who used to be in the ARGC) for immune tests. But having said that, I don't think I'd do the LIT / IVIG even if the tests showed I needed it. As you said... not enough testing done for my liking.  I know someone like ******* would prescribe steroids for us... I really don't know.

I'm tempted to try DHEA - interesting that Cardiff are doing tests on it. I need something to better the quality of these eggs!

Have you talked to Mrs E about immune stuff? I don't think I asked last time.


----------



## kara76

i have spoken to her about immune issues and lyndon but they are not believers, i sometimes think some clinics just wana make money ( this is my view and not one of ff) and opt for all this testing when it is not needed

so much is down to pure luck


----------



## siheilwli

I also feel it's pointless to spend hundreds of pounds on tests that I might not do anything about... am I any better off knowing someone thinks I need IVIG when I know full well I won't do it!?


----------



## kara76

i think they need to look into why no fertilisation but of course you know this

maybe also worth while asking about a dna fragmention sperm test, whether they do this i don't know

can i ask why they did icsi in cardiff and straight ivf in hammersmith?


----------



## siheilwli

1st cycle - IVF antagonist protocol - got 8 eggs, 6 embies

2nd cycle IVF Cardiff - long protocol -  5 eggs, no fert (seemed to be a sperm problem which we'd never had before - all tests had been great)

3rd cycle ICSI - didn't want to risk any problems with sperm this time... but 7 eggs, no fertilization again - this time the eggs looked odd!

So all in all... I think everything that can go wrong has!   

There's not much they can do about the implantation though is there? I think that's what's frustrating for me really.


----------



## kara76

i would ask to go back to first protocol, andi is interested in this

nope nothing they can do to help implantion well apart from ah and steriods that is, but this part is down to mother nature


----------



## siheilwli

Yeah, we're going to do one more tx  then move on I think. In the mean time, I might try taking DHEA on my own   see if I can better the quality of these eggies of mine! Can't hurt... what's the worst that can happen... I grow a beard and start speaking with a low voice!


----------



## kara76

could be worst, you could grow a dick lol


----------



## siheilwli

Yeah... first sign of a beard I'll stop then!


----------



## kara76

i woudl start writing tons of questions


----------



## siheilwli

I think I'll just have to tag them along to my last set of questions - and they were already two pages long!


----------



## kara76

thats the way, i always go in prepared

last time my follow up was 13 days later and i did rush my questions as i was sure it would work


----------



## ANDI68

Please explain the meaning of and what it involves:

DHEA

IVIG

Cheers Andi


----------



## kara76

dhea is a drug which they are trialing at ivf wales for poor responders, popsi is on it

What is IVIg?
Using donor blood that has been washed and processed, IVIg is made up of human-derived antibodies. These antibodies help to keep your immune system from recognizing an embryo or fetus as foreign and attacking it. More specifically, IVIg aids in minimizing the actions of natural killer (NK) cells. Amplified levels of NK cells can prevent an embryo from implanting as well as interfere with the proper development of the placenta, which in turn prevents the embryo from developing normally. All of these factors can result in a miscarriage. 

Precisely how IVIg works is not entirely clear. It is thought that the drug may block those antibodies that cause your body to reject a pregnancy. However, it is also speculated that IVIg may work by soaking up and defusing the harmful antibodies that can interfere with a pregnancy. 

this info i pulled off the net


----------



## siheilwli

DHEA is a kind of steroidy testosterone supplement I think. IVF wales now trialling it - Popsi is taking either that or placebo. Shown in some US trials to help egg quality, especially in older women. http://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/ You can buy it over the counter in America, not "officially" available here.

IVIG - is a controversial blood product transfusion that's meant to help with immune issues. The treatment is based on the late Dr Beer's book "Is your body baby friendly" but only a few UK clinics are willing to do it, and many mainstream docs don't believe in it at all. It's linked to the "chicago tests" you may see discussed here, which are again quite controversial tests, which look if you have any immune issues that prevent pg.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks girls,

Kara I was gonna say you must have copied that text as there's no spelling errors


----------



## kara76

the cheek of you lol

i have to post super quick in work, boss is between me shhhhhhhhhhh

you can get ivig at home through a company but of course your doc has to prescibe this. its like the super big guns towards immune issue cost about a grand a pop too


----------



## popsi

Cat - I am glad that you have got a plan   its always good to know where you are going with this tx, well you and Kara have me confused you know so much LOL ! i guess as I have only had it twice i am a novice at it  

Well the good news is on the DHEA (or placebo ! but have to believe its the real thing) as yet no beard, deep voice of dick !! LOL but do seem to have a lot of spots which i did not get before (which is a side effect so hopefully its that and not just stress !)

Love And xx


----------



## siheilwli

Popsi - What dose of DHEA would you be on? I'm guessing the spots mean you're probably on the real thing.


----------



## popsi

well lets hope so Cat, i am on 75mg a day. maybe you should ask Janet Evans about it, it is her baby at the moment ??


----------



## siheilwli

I think I will. Another thing to add to the long list of interrogation questions.


----------



## popsi

Cat -- we were talking about 'borrowing' Janet when Kara goes to clinic on thursday for our next meet over on the meet up thread, we want all questions answered and free treatment LOL !!! glad you have booked a holiday it will do you good x


----------



## miriam7

spooks your nuts!


----------



## popsi

Spooks - thats good to hear   must mean my DHEA are real thing then !!!!!! LMAO !! your so funny


----------



## kara76

you are mad lol

anyway i would like a willy just for a day, like most men would like breast lol


----------



## popsi

Spooks, dont you DARE !! we love you the way you are ! if you change that will freak us out xx 

Kara .. imagine showing up with a willy and saying to Janet, can you just take a look at this LOL .. now that would baffle her he he he


----------



## kara76

you really don't wana hear the things i would do with it

spooks so loving you , you mad woman


----------



## popsi

I would pay good money to see Janets face though LOL !!! 

Kara -- I dont think i wanna know what you would do with it LMAO


----------



## kara76

spooks said:


> I'm quite reserved and quiet in real life! You lot have unleashed my crazy side.


lol the joys of the internet.........


----------



## miriam7

lol god help us if janet comes on here spying on us!


----------



## kara76

yep im pretty sure ive lost the plot


----------



## ANDI68

Another coping mechanism girls


----------



## popsi

Night Girlies, looks like Andi was allowed in Harvester, as not on here so thats a good sign LOL xx


----------



## kara76

everyone is going to bed, should we move over to general chat


----------



## Fidget

Ladies,

Can I gently remind you that if you would like to 'chat' one liners etc, there is a wonderful chat room on FF that would really appreciate your usage  

Debs
xxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

no problems but be warned we will be writing essays now


----------



## ANDI68

Maybe stick to our 'General Chit Chat' thread girls for one liners ... that can't be wrong surely ??


----------



## ANDI68

Are we all to 'confused' as to where to post now?


----------



## kara76

i think that the mod means the chat room. girls

i didn't know that one liners werent allowed

maybe the mods can clear this up for us


----------



## ANDI68

I need to buy a job lot of OPK's, does anyone know where I can get the Clearblue digital cheaper?


----------



## kara76

ebay


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks Kara, I've seen them online at Boots they have a 3 for 2 offer on at the moment.

Just wondering girls what supplements are you all taking?  I'm in a dillemma whether or not to continue with Q10 next cycle and introduce Vit E.  I think I'm gonna see the results of my bloods next week first 'cos if I have to take metaformin I don't really want to be taking other stuff that could counteract it.

Does anyone wanna share what pills they pop?


----------



## popsi

Morning Andrea  

I only take pregnacare, nothing else at all, as I have taken so many tablets in the last few years I cant be doing any more ! so just stick to them, I asked at clinic and they said that was fine and only recommend folic acid !


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks And, Pregnacare is what I take, the one with the Omega 3 .... It's so conflicting all these different reports you read etc.  I asked Janet about Q10 and she said what is it.


----------



## popsi

see what i mean ! we just dont know what to for the best sometimes, when read on FF what some people take, it would cost in one month what a full cycle of IVF costs just for the vits !!


----------



## kara76

i take nothing at the moment tbh girls

i stop between cycles as its added cost, i will start pregnancare next month though


----------



## ANDI68

Mind on over drive sorry:

Does anyone know if reducing the trigger dose can slow down ovulation?  Is that possible or hard to control?


----------



## kara76

good question and im pretty sure reduce dose wouldn't slow it down, it would be more likely the eggs wouldn't mature


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks Nurse Kara  

My head is doing this all the time, thinking of ways to combat my problem.  Is this natural or do I need to be tranquilised until Mid May?


----------



## kara76

being tranquilised might help lol

any other questions?

i think the new protocol for you will be the one to suit you hun


----------



## ANDI68

I deffo think you're right there Kara, as you know what I'm thinking most of the time  

My stimms drug stays the same the only change is a different LH supressant which still isn't 100% guaranteed of supressing my surge ... god I hope I respond better to a new supressant


----------



## kara76

i pretty sure the new drug is a different way so there is no reason why it shouldn't hun, you must try and not worry lol i hear you laugh, but try and keep your stress levels down


----------



## ANDI68

It's so hard not to think too far ahead, you know the second time I ovulated early and had 1 egg fertilise again I couldn't beleive it, and although I feared it I really didn't think it would happen again ... so nothing anyone will say is gonna stop me worrying about this.  I just have to manage it better


----------



## kara76

i know hunni i really do

im having pain and bleeding atm and im a little concerned this is gona screw up all the dates etc

see the worry doesn't stop does it


----------



## ANDI68

This is expected though Kara after the process?

Surely it won't change them by much will it, you haven't taken any drug that will delay your period.  You will still ovulate as normal won't you?


----------



## ANDI68

Another Q: now you all know how Janet felt  

Ovulation Testing:

You mentioned on another thread Kara you will be testing ovulation later.  I always test on first urine, how accurate will testing be throughout the day after drinking and weeing?

I will have to test for ovulation roughly every 6 hours, 12 to start with then 6 towards the end, now I will be stimming and taking in heaps of fluid, how can I not wee in that time and have my urine strong enough to give an accurate test?


----------



## kara76

she said i might spot and i did but it stopped and has started again

i was told to test for ovulation between 2 and 8pm that way if the surge happens in the morning you catch it that day


----------



## siheilwli

Andi - don't know if it helps, but I know ARGC do more blood tests and monitor more closely for early ovulation. They also respond if the blood tests show that ov might be possible and tell women to inject more stuff rather than less - I think it's cetricide they use. Not that I'm suggesting you go there. But it might be useful to ask over at the ARGC board, and then ask Janet if they'd be willing to do more monitoring close to your trigger date - even if you have to pay for more blood tests it could help put your mind at risk. Just a thought.


----------



## kara76

i thought they test throughout stims to decide when to give trigger

of course i might be wrong lol

btw agrc costs loads and i wouldn't go there!( my view and not one of ff)


----------



## siheilwli

they do, but the blood tests also monitor something else, and they often call women to give an extra dose of the suppression drugs sometimes, and I THINK this is to avoid early ov. Not sure though.


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks girls

I need to speak to Grace about all this stuff, I called yesterday and she was going on hols for a week.  At my follow up I asked about closer monitoring and bloods during stimms, I'm not sure what days scans etc will be on yet but she said they would have to do bloods every 4 hours to detect an early surge which is not practical and home OPK's every 6 hours is what they would recommend.  I'm not sure how they tell when I will be ready outside of my testing.  It scares me that detection could be down to me, does that sound right.  I've probably got it wrong.

Surely they need to tell me precisley when to take the antagonist, it's not gonna be pot luck is it!  

Maybe I'll call Monday and ask for someone to explain it all to me.

Kara, do you remember me telling you Marie said something like that to me?


----------



## ANDI68

Short Protocol:

I thought this protocol was the antangonist one, but after reading some posts I think it can be done without the antagonist drug, am I correct in thinking a SP is not necessarily an antagonist protocol?


----------



## siheilwli

So do you just detect the surge - that would normally mean egg release happens 36 hours later, so I guess your body surges despite being supressed then - is that what they think happens, or is it that you release the eggs in less time than the 36 hours?  

Yes Andi, the antagonist is different to the short protocol, although it is "short" in timeframe i.e. you don't down regulate to shut down your own body's hormones beforehand. You start your treatment on day 2 of your normal cycle.


----------



## ANDI68

I think egg release only happens 36 hrs with a trigger, naturally it can happen 24-48 hours I believe.

They don't know if I surged before trigger or whether I responded in less time to the trigger, that's why they said to do OPK tests.


----------



## kara76

i think the plan they have in place is a good plan.

you could ask for bloods when you get scanned this might be worth while, im sure this drug will work for you


----------



## siheilwli

Andi - have you got time to monitor your opks with a natural cycle before you start your treatment - that might give you some clues, and good practice with opks?


----------



## ANDI68

What makes you decide the timing of the drugs?

I've stuck to 6 - 6.30 pm on both cycles and wondered if earlier or later would be of any benefit when it comes to the timing of the last drugs/or trigger day and egg collection?

Yep I'm still wondering loads of things girls


----------



## ANDI68

Anyone taken Norethisterone?  Are period like cramps normal while taking this?


----------



## kara76

yes i have and you will get cramps hun, i took it before my second lap


----------



## Moth

Hiya ladies

Has anyone bothered having wheatgrass prior to tx? Wondered if there was any point!  

Cheers

Moth x


----------



## kara76

wheatgrass is used to lower fsh so they say

is this what you are thinking of taking it for?


----------



## Moth

Hiya Kara

Cheers for the reply. Not really sure why i was considering taking it   Read it somewhere it was good for 'old gals' to take, so thought i may have to try it! (Reading too much IF stuff i think   ) My fsh was 6.8 when i had it checked last September.

Moth x


----------



## kara76

moth thats a good fsh level


----------



## Moth

Ooh, is it   That's one positive factor in a bag full of negatives! We've had bloods done at the clinic (eager to know my amh result) do you know if i am i supposed to phone for the results or will they tell me them next week at the open evening?

Kara, sounds like you keep them on their toes at the clinic, good on you for getting stuck in and telling them what you want to do!  

Dp went to clinic yesterday to 'do his bit' for the tests and he said someone in the next room accidentally activated the alarm   Poor chap had someone tapping on the door!


----------



## miriam7

lol yr hubbys door or next door to him? i think you will have a tic appoinment soon after your open evening..im sure i did but cant remember when it was arranged!


----------



## kara76

my amh results took around 6 to 8 weeks to come back i think, i called for mine just because im a pain lol but i like to keep informed

im sure they will tell you when you go next but you can always calll hun

did the men not use the MENS room?


----------



## Moth

Dp said it was the room next door - maybe it was him and he didn't like to say 

Just been looking at that acupuncture link you sent me Miriam, ones nearest me seem to be more for chiropractic tx but that one in whitchurch looks good - but very expensive! That's Cardiff for you! So am having a look at the one you mentioned in Newport.  

Cheers kara, that's a long time to wait - i'm a bit impatient too, if it's bad i would rather know when i'm not at the clinic so i can think about what i want to ask!

Dp said he had to go out of the clinic and up the corridor somewhere? I couldn't stop laughing when he told me!


----------



## miriam7

dp must have gone to the new mens room in the new part next door where the ec and et are done... better than what jeff had to do for his first sample.. he reckons they kicked someone out of there office and a computor was on with windows open!    the accupunture clinic i sent a link to is not a fertility one mind ..but its a good clinic and im sure they have a man and woman do it but only 2 days a week..


----------



## Moth

bet the seat was still warm where someone had made a hasty exit   It must be awful for them but we definately get the worst deal!

I'll decide this weekend whether i'll go for acu, can't really afford it, but worry about my age and think that maybe i should try a couple of things that could help as i've never been pg and we won't be able to afford more than one tx cycle (saying that, we can't afford one, never mind anything else!). Still,   

I'm off to bed now ladies. Work tomorrow and have to babysit for my friend tomorrow evening. So, thanks for the 'conversation'! When's the next meet? i think i need to see some faces!

G'nite

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

lol next meet up should be june sometime .. night moth!


----------



## ANDI68

Does gestone come in pre-filled syringes?


----------



## miriam7

hiya andi ...how you doing you been rather quiet lately? the gestone i had was in ampules you had to draw into the n eedle like the hcg shot .


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Miriam,

You ok hun?

Why do you have to use the horrible green needle?


----------



## ANDI68

Ok, here we go again.  Why do I read on here?

I just read that big follies can ovulate on their own without the trigger.  What is classed as big?  And do bigger follies have a lesser chance of getting a good egg? 

If this is correct, can too much protein turn out to have a negative effect?

Kara, I can hear you now ...... 'another amazing question from her, where is her head?'


----------



## miriam7

i havent a clue about the follies.. but the green needle is so it reaches your muscle not just under the skin like the belly ones.. its not that bad andi i swear ..i was like whooo    when the nurse showed me the needle but it was easy in the end i mean come-on i even did them myself and im useless! you will be fine...


----------



## ANDI68

Lol ur not useless Miriam, you managed your jabs didn't you?  Thanks hun for the reassurance


----------



## miriam7

yep belly ones are easy peasy  .. just make sure you have a big mirror to do them in thats how i did mine or is hubby doing them..i wouldnt let jeff near me


----------



## ANDI68

Are you trying to say I have a big ****?  

Should I get to the stage where they're needed I will get DH to do them, I can't stick a needle in my ****


----------



## miriam7

no not at all i just meant so you could see what you were doing! if we have a meet up soon i will show you how i did mine in the harvester toilet!


----------



## Laura36

I was worried about ovulating before the IUI too Andi. My biggest follie was 19.5mm on the Friday before IUI on Monday.  I took the trigger midnight Saturday and was basted 1pm Monday.  I did have 2 other good size follies though.

My follies really grew loads in the 3 days between scans (after being told cycle may be cancelled!) either due to lots more drugs lol, or the protein, milk, heat on my tummy etc.  I kind of stopped all that after the Friday scan hopefully to prevent ovulating before DH swimmers got in there.


----------



## kara76

my largest follie on day 12 scan was 28mm, sometimes eggs can over mature this is down to hormones not protein!

on average follies grow 2mm a day


----------



## popsi

Girls

This may seem like a really silly question now ok .. how long do you down reg for on a long protocol ?? just wanted to check to get me dates ready    I know i did it for 3 weeks before but dont know if that is normal or not 

Sorry 

And x


----------



## ANDI68

And,

My first time I was almost 3 weeks and second time bang on 2 weeks.  It depends when your day 21 falls really.  You have to do 2 whole weeks before your baseline and last time my day 21 was a Monday my baseline was a Monday and I started stimming the same day but the first time I think my CD21 was a Weds then I had a scan two weeks later on a Thurs but couldn't start stimming 'til the following Monday, so that time it was almost three weeks.  They start your stims on a Monday to fall with EC so sometimes it falls better than others.

Hope this helps and I haven't waffled too much


----------



## kara76

ive done 5 weeks, 3 and a bit weeks and 2 weeks bang on

the minimum is 2 weeks hun


----------



## popsi

Thanks girls

I worked it out on a 3 week basis, so hope it sticks to that   as that is what I have planned on for work x

Hope your all ok .. see you later x


----------



## popsi

Hi Girls

Me again !! do you know when you have your tx schedule appointments, who do you see 

Sorry all sort of silly questions coming to mind    must be my age LOL !!!!

And x


----------



## ANDI68

Hi And,

I had Debbie and another nurse called Louise I believe (not the Louise that is there now)  I didn't have a tx schedule this time as I had to call when AF arrived, you don't have one on the SP.


----------



## kara76

i never really have a tx schedule cause i live so far away i think lol

i usually know at follow up whats next

it will be with one of the nurse hun


----------



## popsi

hmm I have made a tx schedule appointment for next week off my own back, now I am worried that I dont acctually need it !! dont know what to do for the best now, I just thought I had to book my dates in etc etc.. what do you think girls


----------



## kara76

you will need dates and prescription hunni, if your unsure have a chat with the nurses on tuesday

im sure it will be fine and it always heres to go there and get dates and paperwork sorted and of course pick up your script


----------



## ANDI68

I think it's best to have an appointment rather than not have one as they need to pencil in your EC dates to ensure you can get slotted in.  

I tried to get away without having one for this cycle and do it over the phone, when I thought I'd be doing LP, and one of the nurses said they would prefer to see you.  Kara must get special treatment  

They've told me you don't have to have a follow up but they like you to have a tx schedule.


----------



## kara76

i have always arrange mine at follow up 

i have to say i prefer to sit there and have it all set out and you can also ask any questions you have


----------



## popsi

Thanks girls.. i agree and feel better now, have a few questions i need to ask etc .. so will go on thursday to get things finalised x


----------



## kara76

im glad you feel a little more at ease hun

what time is your appointment?


----------



## popsi

it's 3.30pm x


----------



## kara76

not long then and you will have your plan of action


----------



## ANDI68

Does gestone come in pre-filled syringes?


----------



## kara76

i have never had it but i don't think it does hun


----------



## miriam7

im not sure either.. i had ampules   i had a letter today saying natural cycle is £275.. but i already knew thanks to kara


----------



## ANDI68

Does it have to be kept refrigerated?


----------



## kara76

i believe so as some warm it before jabbing it

if you search on you tube for ivf, there is an american lady doing a gestone jab herself.

some ladies ice the injection site too an im sure you will find the best way to suit you


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks Girls,

I'll be in London and how am I gonna keep that cold?

What is the daily dose compared to the 2 x 400mg of Cyclogest?


----------



## kara76

50 i think

you can ask the hotel to keep the drugs in their fridge, trust me this type of thing happens alot, i would take a container with the drugs in and ask the hotel to put in the fridge

i have been camping while cycling and keep my drugs cool for 2 days in a cooler bag


----------



## ANDI68

I'll be okay if there's a mini bar.

50mg compared to 800mg of pessaries?  If so how is the gestone better when the dose is less?


----------



## kara76

http://www.medsafe.govt.nz/Profs/Datasheet/g/Gestoneinj.htm

this might help

remember your body will also be producing progestone, how is it better not a clue but i have seen so many ladies use gestone after using cyclogest and its the change they need and now have little bundles of joy

i for one will defo use gestone on next fresh cycle and in a weird way im looking forward to jabbing my **** lol, would be even better if this fet works lol

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ANDI68

Kara you are weird 

Thanks for the link


----------



## kara76

funny i have been told that a few times lol


----------



## miriam7

i didnt keep mine in the fridge just in the cuboard.. people warm it up so it thins it..the liquid is really thick and greasy so the injection is a bit hard to push down


----------



## kara76

its is sometimes refer to as PIO which is progestrone in oil, you need to inject into the muscle hence the long needles, my tip for any injection is to inject slow as trying to push the plunger down quicker than the liquid goes in is just pointless


----------



## ANDI68

Phew Miriam

Do you have to inject right to the end of the 1 1/2" needle?


----------



## kara76

now miriam will be able to answer that but if it was me i would as then you know its right in the muscle


----------



## ANDI68

Yikes!!!


----------



## kara76

it will be fine hunni i am sure

remember the feeling when you did your first jab and they are not as bad as we first thought

i better go for a shower poker tonight


----------



## miriam7

karas right on the first 2 which my brother did he did it just far enough to hit the muscle but when i did my own it didnt hurt anymore pushing the whole needle in just to be sure i was doing it right..


----------



## Fidget

ahhhhhhhhh the dreaded Gestone   

I never kept mine in the fridge, I always warmed it because its tooo thick to push through easily   I also suggest ya ice your  before you jab......... you dont feel a thing then


----------



## popsi

girls

has anyone had assisted hatching ? will i have to take more drugs after it etc ??


----------



## miriam7

popsi .. i was on steroids ..ive just checked in my leaflet i had about assisted hatching and it says "in addition to the drugs used for ivf you will be treated with steroids  (glucocorticoids)for 4 days between the egg collection and embryo transfer in order to decrease the likelihood of your body rejecting the embryo , (methylprednisolone) 16mg starting on the evening of embryo transfer and for 3 days following" i only had the steroids after et because it was only decided when my embryos were taken out to thaw on transfer day..hope this helps..


----------



## miriam7

and i was on the steroids for longer till i had af then i had to wean myself of them..


----------



## kara76

i had ah on my fresh cycle

steriod can be used to hide the embryo from the immune system, there isn;t a great deal of evidence for this but it is thought to hide the embryo until a time it would usually be in the womb as the zona (shell) has a hole in it


----------



## kara76

i used dexamethsome, my reason behind this wa due to mc more than ah


----------



## popsi

thanks girls... i am having assisted hatching (providing i get an embie this time    i so  hope so i want a proper go and not be cheated like last time  )and was just wondering, these questions just keep popping into my head lol


----------



## kara76

any questions that pop in just ask hun and i will try hard to answer them to the best of my knowledge


----------



## popsi

thanks Kara.. your knowledge is invaluable to us


----------



## ANDI68

You've got a leaflet from the Clinic about AH Miriam?


----------



## miriam7

when you had it on a fresh go kara did you take steroids before et not just after ? popsi yep i had it on the day before i signed on the dotted line!


----------



## kara76

i started steriod on the morning of ec, i will use steriods again but again im not 100% sure on them as this was the first fresh cycle i didn;t get pregnant


----------



## miriam7

right i see what you mean .. it was a negative with steroids and was positive without 2 times?


----------



## kara76

yeah thats right hun


----------



## popsi

well assisted hatching is what i am having as part of the trial.. everyone on the trial is having A/H


----------



## ANDI68

I'm having it too


----------



## kara76

AH at ivf wales is done using acid on th zona


----------



## popsi

kara - i have no idea lol


----------



## kara76

yeah they use acid but ah can be done using laser too ( don't think ivf wales have a laser at the moment)


----------



## popsi

kara ,, is that a good or bad thing


----------



## kara76

neither lol

the good thing is you are having AH as it can increase your chances


----------



## popsi

thanks nurse kara


----------



## kara76

anytime mate

you getting a little nervous


----------



## miriam7

grrrr my computer is taking ages to load a page!   can i ask what methotrexate is kara?


----------



## kara76

of course you can

methotrexate is a low dose chemo drugs that stops rapid dividing cells such as those in early pregnancy

methotrexate is often used for ectopic pregnancies and reduces the need for sugery, this dose of this drug is measure on your weight  and hcg level and if one dose is taken you must not get pregnant for 3 months, if a second dose is used and sometimes the first dose doesn't work then you must not get pregnant for 6 months

the drugs is greeny, yellow is colour and is injected into the butt, it makes you feel quite sick too


----------



## popsi

yes getting very scared now.. not so much for the treatment etc.. but for failing


----------



## kara76

take one day at a time and try not to look too far forward, if you do look forward like me....plan lol


----------



## popsi

well my plan means giving up tx and moving to adoption .. which is hard to face right now, but i guess i can always hope for a natural miracle if that does not work


----------



## miriam7

so why did you have to have it kara seen as you  had a positive?


----------



## kara76

wow that is a massive step and you don't have to think about that now

my best advice is one day at a time and if you find yourself going past that stop yourslef


----------



## kara76

miriam7 said:


> so why did you have to have it kara seen as you had a positive?


because i have a scan as 7 weeks and nothing was there and the blood were only going up slowly and at 9 weeks there was a sac

my first pregnancy was of unknown location as sometimes an ectopic can cause what is know as a pseudo sac.

my body was holding on to it and at the last blood test i was spotting very light and had the option to wait or take the drug, i opted for thr drug as i had gone through hell for weeks and needed an end


----------



## popsi

kara .. i know and as John keeps telling me this one will work !!!!


----------



## miriam7

karas right dnt think too far ahead ..you never know whats going to happen ..i know its hard not to tho   kara .. o im sorry i understand now..


----------



## kara76

popsi each cycle is different and that is so true

miriam don;t be sorry mate, it was a long time ago and im kinda over it but will never forgot the day i mc either. 

my secret is to not think too much lol


----------



## miriam7

and biochemical? is that positive then a negative very soon after? sorry for all the questions!


----------



## kara76

yeah a bio chemical basically show implantion took place but didn't last long

this is why it is a good idea not to test early


----------



## miriam7

testing early mmm.. you know im naughty for that!


----------



## kara76

yeah you naughtie girls

i get too scared to test early even on thr dreaded d day i stay in bed til im bursting

miriam where are you in your cycle now?


----------



## popsi

kara .. i am sorry honey xx you have had a rough time, your so brave sometimes and supportive to us all x

well i guess i am the only one having a     tonight .. well it is my anniversay, been married for 6 years but been together for 21 years on friday


----------



## kara76

21 years wow you do need a stiff












drink lol

suporting my friends helps me and feel like there is some kind of purpose for my failing txs


----------



## popsi

kara .. dont give dh any ideas, janet asked me yesterday if i was chasing around the bedroom on the DHEA LMAO !!!


----------



## kara76

lol thats wicked lol

right bed calls night all


----------



## popsi

me too night all


----------



## miriam7

lol im waiting for af ..any day now can then book my 10 day scan and progesterone


----------



## ANDI68

Blastocysts ... how crucial is the timing of a blast transfer.  Does the transfer have to be done before the embryo starts hatching?


----------



## kara76

blastocyst transfer can be done with a hatching blastocyst as far as i know

most clinic like embryos to be blastocyst of day 5 with hatching happening soon after


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks Kara

Do the steroids give you a rumbly tummy?


----------



## kara76

i never had any side effects from the steriods could be the progestrone


----------



## kara76

i did a quick search and found this

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7480838?dopt=Abstract

its very indept, when this happens at this stage it is usually an egg issue

/links


----------



## kara76

i posted this and a question was moved, does the mod want to move my answer


----------



## ANDI68

Yeah where's my question gone, it's be REMOVED and NOT moved?

kara, what are you answering?


----------



## kara76

i was answering a question someone asked about abnormal fertilisation using ICSI


----------



## ANDI68

Ok I'll try again.  Has anyone gained weight during the steroid taking period of the 2WW?


----------



## popsi

andi - not had steroids but did gain weight on tx ! still not lost it either

my mum had sterods before as she has crohns.. and she did put on a lot of weight but lost it in a couple of weeks when she finished them


----------



## kara76

i got a little puffy but think this was the tx mostly

im already putting on weight this time and the hrt makes me put on loads


----------



## kara76

not i have never done this

as far as i know it more to do with timing than anything else


----------



## KellyG

Im starting on the pill b4 Dr becuase im egg sharing, me and my recipient have to be round about the same place in our cycles 
xxx


----------



## kara76

KellyG said:


> Im starting on the pill b4 Dr becuase im egg sharing, me and my recipient have to be round about the same place in our cycles
> xxx


all about timing


----------



## KellyG

my turn for a question now

what happens at the OE and the planning meeting?

I thought i knew a lot untill i just read all the questions and answers on this thread  
xx


----------



## kara76

OE evening well ive never done one but i think its about them explaining the tx and you should be able to ask questions

the planning appointment will decide your start dates and you will sign all the paperwork and get the prescription fro your drugs which if gettig from the clinic you will pick up that day, i assume they will show you how to jab too

sorry its been a long time since my first planning appointment

any questions ask away and i/we will try and answer


----------



## kara76

yes they are spooks


----------



## ANDI68

I believe taking the pill before treatment can give you more even follicle growth also.


----------



## popsi

Andi - you know how sorry i am for you and pete babe xx just wanted to tell you again xx


----------



## popsi

girls

looks like my af is arriving, is this normal that it would arrive almost on time   only asking because last time on dr it was 12 days late this time only 2 !!! sorry if this is a silly question


----------



## kara76

yep popsi it is fine


----------



## popsi

kara .. thank you honey your a gem  xx tell your boss you deserve a bloody good pay rise


----------



## ANDI68

ANGUS CACTUS

Who know anything about this little herb?

I believe it's supposed to help with ovulation, is that right. Anyone had any experience with it?


----------



## kara76

as far as i know it can regulate your cycle

ive tried all sorts over the years lol


----------



## deblest

My boobies are really sore    Gets quite painful towards evening.  They are normally tender when i'm due for period but nothing like this.

Poor hubby tried to give me a hug yesterday and I was like a screaming banshee they were so painful.

Is this normal?


----------



## kara76

the progestrone can make you feel like this hun


----------



## ANDI68

When does the desire to stop eating everything in sight subside after stopping the steroids?  I have another day of half a pill to go?

My ticker will be going up and not down!!!


----------



## kara76

i didn;t really experience the hungry thing


----------



## CookieSal

Do IVF Wales do both natural and medicated FET?  Arianna wants to keep things as natural as possible for me but she was talking about drugs to shut down my ovaries and thicken my lining.  Any idea?


----------



## kara76

yes they do

natural fet is £275

medicated is £614

natural cycle you would have a day 10-12 scan and they might use the trigger shot to give more control over the surge and take the stress out of opk's

medicated cycle, what im doing now sal

day reg using suprecur 0.5ml on day 21, baseline 2 weeks later and then hrt pills to thicken the lining after tranfer progestrone

your embryo will be vertified which is new tech way of freezing and ivf wales currently ave 100% thaw rate i believe


----------



## CookieSal

Well that's encouraging   - I already feel quite emotional and protective over my lil ones, it's the closest I have ever been to getting pg (I know it probably doesn't seem much to everyone else).  

I think Arianna must be thinking of a medicated cycle then - I'm fine with that as long as they monitor me carefully.  Will be sure to take good notes when I go for my tx planning appt.


----------



## kara76

keeping an eye on you will not be an issue as your ovaries will be shut down so NO follicles at all, if you get pregnant from a fet you will carrying on with the hrt til 12 weeks


----------



## ANDI68

I must just be a greedy ***** then


----------



## kara76

ANDI68 said:


> I must just be a greedy woman then


nah just hungry


----------



## ANDI68

I didnt post  the word W O M A N  PMSL


----------



## ANDI68

I said b.i.t.c.h.


----------



## CookieSal

Language!    LOL

So based on your experience I will D/R from day 21, and transfer will be sometime during my Aug cycle.


----------



## kara76

^beware^ pmsl

naughtie andi


----------



## kara76

yes in my experience and lets me bloody honest its kinda sadly vast

day 21 down reg, baseline 2 weeks later start pill and scan either on day 12 or 14 and transfer will then be arranged. sometimes an extra scan is needed if the lining is not thick enough

0.5ml of suprecur

hrt

day 1 - 5 2 pills per day

day 6 - 9 3 pills per day

day 10 onwards 4 pills per day


----------



## CookieSal

Well that all sounds like lots of fun (NOT!) but if it stands a chance of working then I'm all for it.  Can't believe it will take me into August already.  

Right time I took my bloated tum off to bed.  Sleep well children!


----------



## kara76

its a lot more straight forward than stimms hun but would take loger due to the down reg which you haven;t done before


----------



## CookieSal

Fair enough - be another interesting experience to see how I react with these drugs.


----------



## kara76

CookieSal said:


> Fair enough - be another interesting experience to see how I react with these drugs.


you will be fine hun. over te next month focus of the mind over matter thing i said


----------



## CookieSal

Well it will be nice to have some time with Karen knowing what the next step is and hopefully not having to worry about making sure it happens.


----------



## popsi

just a quick question...when will i have my first scan after stimming? how long ?


----------



## kara76

normally it is on day 8 ( 7 jabs in ) but recently i have heard some having scans on day 4


----------



## popsi

thank you nurse kara


----------



## deblest

I got brown blood when I wipe.  Is this normal?  No period pains.  Still got all previous symptoms.


----------



## kara76

i will be truthful as i always am

no its not normal but can happen, i suggest calling the unit 

they might suggest you test or just wait and see


----------



## deblest

Thanks Kara.  I'd rather an honest answer no point giving falst hope.  But I phoned the clinic and they were really nice.  Said try not to panic and to do test on Wed.

Really scared now - but glad to know what to do.

Thanks again hun


----------



## kara76

aww being scared is normal hun

has it stopped or become red?


----------



## deblest

It's not flowing or anything.  Just there when I got to loo and there's not loads of it. One wipe and its gone.  Not red.  Still a dark brown.  Seems to be easing off a bit and there's nothing on my pants.

Just hope it doesn't become red


----------



## kara76

the next 2 days are gona be hard for you, try and keep busy


----------



## KellyG

is it true that we get a pic of our embies?


----------



## kara76

i believe that they will soon have a tv link to theatha and that would mean you should be able to get a pic(i think)

you will get a scan pic on your transfer


----------



## popsi

did anyone get any symptoms before their first follicle scan.. eg sore ovaries .. swelling etc, i am asking because i dont seem to have any and i am worried nothing is happening


----------



## popsi

spooks honey thanks you thats made me feel a lot better now xx hope your ok xx


----------



## ANDI68

Morning And,

I had no symptoms whatsoever while stimming,  I too was conviced I wasn't responding each time.  I expected a twinge or too but nothing.  The only time I felt anything was when I took the HCG and had OHSS.  I had 19, 18 and 14 follicles on my cycles and felt nothing, a little bloated at the end but that's all. 

I know some people feel their ovaries when they ovulate naturally but I don't feel anything then either.

So, don't fret it's normal to feel zilch.  The only way of knowing is to see on the scan, just keep up your protein and fluid to make them grow.


----------



## popsi

Morning And x

Thanks so much both you and spooks have put my mind at rest a bit about it, i dont feel anything every month either, and figured i would not see slight swelling if it was there as it has a good healthy covering of flesh over it to keep it hidden  , i do have a slight tender spot on that side if i press it like a bruise so dont know what that is   but like you say only Tuesday will tell.

I am drinking loads of water and milk, and going to my mums for a nice chicken dinner, and for tea i have chicken drumsticks with salad and the lovely melting chocolate puddings form marks and spenders with cream so plenty of protein there lol

What you up to today love xx


----------



## ANDI68

Yeah maybe with a washboard tummy I would have felt something but I don't have one of them either  

I just got Pete to get my jogger/trampoline out of the attic.  

I've lost A POUND this week. Fan flipping tastic NOT.  I think I'm gonna have to starve myself to get anywhere.  The bones of my   are far too sore to   today so I'm resorting to other means,  just have to get my sports bra out now to save the black eyes.

You're all off somewhere for dinner .... mmm there's lovely.  Enjoy your food peeps ... think of me starving  

Keep your chin up And


----------



## kara76

huni 

i have felt my ovaries and not felt my ovaries and the weird thing is i felt them when i had less follicles

fluid is good huni and this will keep your body in good working order


----------



## Scouse

Ladies hope you don't mind my interuption but have a few questions before my NN appoinment tomorrow - 
1. Gestone -each cyle i have bled before test date, will IVF Wales presribe gestone inj?
2. I'm currently recovering from shingles, tonsilitis and an infected eye    (all in the last 3 weeks) will any of this interfere with ivf meds?  If not, i'm thinking of not mentioning it tom.
All advice will be greatly received.
Many thanks
Ps left it late to post as trying to be 'chilled and relaxed on this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moth

Hi Scouse

Sorry i can't help with answering your questions - but just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow.

Moth x


----------



## Scouse

Thanks Moth

Trying not to think about it!!!!!!!!    
How are you doing?  (I always remind myself of Joey - Friends when i say that!)


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Scouse,

Good luck with your appt, is it with Janet?

You contracted the shingles 3 wks ago or are over it in the last 3 wks?  You've not been that well have you.  Personally I would have to mention it but that's me.  You probably won't be cycling straight away anyway, when is CD21?  I'm assuming you will be doing a LP again?

I bled first cycle after 11 days on cyclogest, 2 cycle I made it to test day and bled that day on extra HCG but I had OHSS and wouldn't want to take it again, 3rd cycle with gestone I bled 2 days early.  I guess if implantation has failed then whatever you take is not going to stop you bleeding because your AF would be due but I would take gestone again as progesterone support.

I asked about gestone for my second cycle and Janet suggested HCG instead but you are on your third now aren't you? You will probably have to ask for it.  I think as you go through more cycles they allow you to have more things if other things have proved not to work.

Moth, will you be asking for a SP?


----------



## Scouse

Thanks Andi
I contracted shingles 3 weeks ago, but tonsilitis only a week ago.  I'm guessing my immune system is pretty shot at the moment!
Tom will be day 14, so i'm really hoping i can start immediately as it fits in with summer hols. But they may want to order some new tests as its over a year since we had original.  Just have to wait and see what the nurse says!
How are you keeping?  Losing weight i see!


----------



## ANDI68

You're seeing a nurse for your appt?  Have you got your Q's ready?

I'm trying to lose weight Scouse, again another battle!


----------



## Scouse

Yeah had the follow up with janet immed after last failure, so just assuming it's with the nurse and merely to plan protocol for next cycle.  Maybe i'll be surprised and meet Janet herself?


----------



## popsi

scouse - good luck with your appointment tomorrow, i would mention your illnesses to them just for peace of mind for yourself really, last cycle i was on long term antibiotics (12 week course)and steroid nose drops for severe sinisitus and it made no difference to my tx it just went ahead as planned x


----------



## Moth

Hiya Scouse - all ok this end - i'm at clinic also tomorrow - did you say your appt is at 3.30? Mine's about then - maybe i'll pass you in the corridor!

Andi - I've been reading up on FF about people TTC over 40 and it seems it depends on which clinic you're at as to whether they decide on the short or long protocol. Personally, i'd rather go on the short, but it's on my list of many questions to ask   When i went for my last appt and they gave me a scan, i happened to be on cd21 - she said i had lots of follicles - would that be an indication of anything at all? My head is too full of information at the moment!

Kara - hope you're not going too   on your 2ww.

Hi to everyone, has a date been decided for the next meet?  

Moth x


----------



## Scouse

Thanks Popsi
I will mention it.............bad timing or what?  Haven't had a day off sick since last cycle and now everything seems to be hitting me!  anyway aslong as it doesn't intefere with tx?
Popsi howz it all going this time?
Andi I hadn't thought about the appoinment being with janet  and dh won't be with me as he in work!  Now I'm worrying about that!


----------



## Scouse

Moth said:


> Hiya Scouse - all ok this end - i'm at clinic also tomorrow - did you say your appt is at 3.30? Mine's about then - maybe i'll pass you in the corridor!
> Moth x


Yeah I'll be there at 3-30 - who are you seeing?


----------



## kara76

scouse 

good luck hun and deffo mention your illnesses always best for them to know everything

im on gestone this time and finding it so much better than the cyclogest


----------



## ANDI68

Scouse don't worry it probably should be with a nurse.  I've always cycled straight away after txs and have sorted things out at the follow up.  I'm sure Kara would know.


----------



## kara76

if you have already had a follow up this appointment will be with the nurses, also it a big week for fertility clinics as there is a massive conference going on so ivf wales has a no tx week this week


----------



## Moth

Hi Scouse

My appt is with JE at 3.20.

Moth x


----------



## ANDI68

What is vaginismus?


----------



## kara76

off the top of my head it where the vaginal muscles spasms and make sex almost impossible

off to google it now brb


----------



## kara76

http://www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk/articles/article.aspx?articleId=386#

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## kara76

here is a question for you all

what was your womb lining prior to ec/et?


----------



## miriam7

right ladies can you explain exactly what fsh and amh tests are for and what day you need to  have them on? as my gp is leaving at the end of august im thinking i better get in there quick and ask for these


----------



## ANDI68

Kara, I recall one lining being 9. something but that was b4 EC


----------



## popsi

kara my max has been 8.1mm.. but this time 9.4mm already WHOOOHOOO !!

miriam - sorry not sure, but i do know a lot of clinics are doing AMH now instead of FSH


----------



## kara76

miriam 

fsh can be taken on day 1-5 of your cycle day 3 being ideal, amh anyday

popsi lining sounds good girl and it will be over 10 by ec and that is prefect, also wth a thinner lining a triple line is most important so you win both ways this time


----------



## popsi

nurse kara.. thank you, just got to have embies now... I WILL HAVE THEM I WILL HAVE THEM I WILL HAVE THEM I WILL HAVE THEM ...PMA PMA PMA !


----------



## kara76

pma pma hun

one day at a time, you have to see that things are looking good so far and a good lining well thats fab


----------



## miriam7

cheers kara knew you would know! does fsh= follicle stimulating hormone...  amh=


----------



## kara76

yeah right on the fsh

amh is Anti-Müllerian Hormone


----------



## kara76

http://www.tdlpathology.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=201&Itemid=73

be aware that ivf wales measure the levels different to this website, always check with your clinic what there normal levels are

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## miriam7

cool ...thanks at least i will know what to ask for now!


----------



## Moth

Hi Miriam

The amh test is an indication of your ovarian reserve. My amh is 3.6, which is low (suggesting low fertility) but probably reflective of my age. I think clinics use it as a measure for deciding what doseage of drugs to give you, eg if i start tx, they've told me i'll be on 450iu.

I would personally get them done if you're able to. My doc did my fsh (mine was 6.8 last time) but didn't have my amh till my first cosultation at the clinic.

PS - while i was typing this there have been about 20 replies!

Moth x


----------



## kara76

you might find your gp won't be able to do the amh level, i believe they are sent to a lab in scotland. you could ask the clinic which should do them for you


----------



## popsi

ladies   coming up .. but i have loads and loads of EWCM and have done for a few days, is this normal when stimming, did not have it last time


----------



## kara76

yeah normal while stimming


----------



## KellyG

wots ewcm?    

Egg White Cervical Mucus!


----------



## popsi

ok stupid question time

they told me to take 3 amps of menopur tonight and 1 tomorrow and trigger 12.30am tomorrow/sunday, they did not mention the suprecur.... i take that today and tomorrrow as normal do i  ... cant get through to them on phones


----------



## kara76

yes you take today and tomorrow then drug free on sunday

i would still check with clinic though to make double sure


----------



## miriam7

another question .. if you have a blood test to see if your pregnant ..do they phone you up to tell you results?


----------



## kara76

yeah or you phone them

the normal is hpt 16days post et


----------



## popsi

hi

are sore boobs a side effect of the cyclogest and do they last all the time your on it ?


----------



## kara76

sore boobs can be a side effect of progestrone


----------



## KellyG

wot exactly happens at a baseline scan

second question 

ive got about 2 0.5 shots of suprecur left in one bottle this will take me up to 12, but the instructions say i will be able to get 10 shots out the bottle, does that mean ive been under doseing?

make sense


----------



## miriam7

dont worry kelly theres always extra in those suprecur bottles i always got 2 more goes out of them too...baseline is just plain old dildocam if alls ok im sure you will be on stimming next


----------



## kara76

as miriam has said, baseline is dildo cam, they will measure your lining to make sure its nice and thin and checked your ovaries are shut down and have no cyst

suprecur always does that, don't worry


----------



## miriam7

another question coming! whats the very first blood tests they do on day 3 (i think)of your cycle before you start tx at all ? wondering if this would of included fsh?


----------



## Moth

Hiya  

I've got my tx schedule appt this week, anyone got any tips! I think all i need to do is ask for a private prescription (as i will be on mega-dose of 450iu menopur and can't afford to get them at the clinic!) 

Have done a few ovulation kits the past few months and i seem to ovulate roughly between days 14-16 -does this mean that it is likely i will stim for 2 weeks? Therefore, do i need to ask for 2 weeks worth of menopur or doesn't this make a difference?   Also, do they scan you before a short protocol? or do they wait till you've been jabbing a few days?

Thank you  

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

cant answer your questions moth as have never had menopur or done short protocol .. but im sure someone will know


----------



## popsi

Moth yes day 2 bloods are FSH, estradol <sp>, and LH, ... the will give you a prescription for Ferring drug company now <thats what they did for me but i had mine funded by gp> i think they are quite reasonable not the pharmacy at hospital, when i was given my list of drugs to get funded i was told i needed 10 days of menopur so asked my doctor for the 12 days and I used them all,

Dont know about sp sorry as not done it xx


----------



## kara76

for the short protocol you will be scan on day 1-3 and start your stimms and suprecur that day

the suprecur should stop you ovulating until you have the trigger shot, no one knows how long you will stim for this really depends on what your ovaries do


----------



## popsi

Kara - you will probably know this honey, I am due to test on 30th at home, but if its miraculously positive i want a blood test to confirm it and make sure its not a chemical pregancy before i go away on the 1st .. shall i book one with hospital now or should i wait until i test then ring them and go up ?? any ideas and will hospital do one for me


----------



## kara76

a single blood test wouldn't tell you much to be honest hun, if a hpt is postive clinic will take that a postive

the only real way to diagnoise a chemical pregnancy is to have 2 blood tests 48 hours apart

a postive hpt is a good sign


----------



## Moth

Thanks Popsi and kara for the info - you ladies on here just know it all! Andi gave me loads of info too  on sp and drugs etc - so hopefully i won't be too confused!  

Hope my ovaries get their act together, but then again, they are quite old bless 'em.  

Hope you ladies are all o.k.

Catch you soon

Moth x


----------



## kara76

the best advice i can give and i never listen to it lol

is take one day at a time


----------



## Moth

Kara - thanks, but maybe you should start practising what you preach! You give good advice!

Moth X


----------



## kara76

i think i will start taking my own advice lol

feel free anyone to kick me up the butt


----------



## ebonie

kara ull be sorry u said that on monday we will kick u up the buttt lol


----------



## kara76

hehe i like that type of thing lol


----------



## popsi

Kara !!!    , eb dont encourage her your know what shes like


----------



## ebonie

kara lol 
I know i shouldnt encourage her popsi she dont need much encouraging


----------



## kara76

ebonie said:


> kara lol
> I know i shouldnt encourage her popsi she dont need much encouraging


your right lol

at least my sex life hasn;t been effected by all this, must be my hormones


----------



## ebonie

That is a  good  thing at least u still keep luke happy in bed pmsl


----------



## KellyG

can suprecur injections give you a rash?


----------



## kara76

ive never had a rash from it

but i do have a rash now and put it down to grass lol, could it be a heat rash? where is the rash?


----------



## KellyG

u been rollin around in the grass or u been smoking it lol

rash is on my belly looks like a love bite, might be a heat rash i spose


----------



## kara76

both lol

is the rash just same around the injection area? if it is this could well me slight bruising from the jabs


----------



## KellyG

rash is actually no where near the injection sites its itching too, so it may be heat rash as the fing hot flushes are here in full swing


----------



## kara76

does sound like a heat rash


----------



## Moth

Hiya  

Drugs are coming tomorrow - will the menopur have to be stored in the fridge? My fridge is a bit dodgy at the mo, keeps freezing my cucumbers  

Moth x


----------



## kara76

i keep mine in the fridge but i wouldn't if it keeps freezing things lol

keep it in a cold drawer and it should be fine


----------



## Moth

ooh, that was a quick reply Kara - you must lie in wait for us to post  questions 

Thanks for that, i thought it best not to use the fridge, it doesn't freeze stuff all the time, just now and again, so wouldn't like to risk it! You ok? I see you've made some new plans. I read a lot about nk cells on another thread when i was looking up thyroid info. It' s an interesting topic. Hope you get some answers.

Moth x


----------



## kara76

i do lie in wait, like a snipper lol

yeah plans have changed, they always do with me lol, think i better log off and get dh a cuddle


----------



## kara76

do the line on clear blue digitals mean anything without smiley face?

what is the best ovulation test?


----------



## miriam7

no the lines mean nowt i think... you need that smiley face..i got 4 leftover you can have 4 next month ...what day did you start doing them on?


----------



## kara76

i started late day 15 i think

if you have some going spare hun i would love them please


----------



## miriam7

how come you started so late ...mine ranges from day 12 -19! thats why i use the cheapys aswell ..gets expensive!


----------



## ANDI68

Who will you give your other spare things to Miriam, could Luke do with them Kara?


----------



## kara76

i only decided on the biospy that day lol


----------



## popsi

what other spare things miriam and andi


----------



## miriam7

i was thinking the same thing popsi


----------



## KellyG

when is otd 2 weeks after fertilisation or 2 weeks after et??


----------



## miriam7

16 days after et all of my test dates have been... you will defo have to wait to test tho as you will of had a hcg shot


----------



## KellyG

cant i test to see when the shot has left my system


----------



## kara76

kelly yes you can but that would mean testing every day and i personally think early testing is just torturing yourself and i have never tested early, its not worth it


----------



## ANDI68

I had extra HCG on my 2nd cycle and was facing a blood test on consecutive days to determine the result if I tested positive on test day but I thought I'd test early (11 days pt) and if it was negative then I would know on test day the result would be accurate BUT I got a negative on my early test day and PMA was at an all time low ... then negative on test day too  

Yep, don't torture yourself


----------



## KellyG

i know i know and thanks girls, i just wont be able to wait so u will have to help me when the time comes


----------



## KellyG

anything i need to ask 2moro at my 1st follie scan


----------



## kara76

you will wana know how thick your lining is and of course how many follies, they will measure them too


----------



## KellyG

okies anything else?


----------



## KellyG

how far up does the pessaries go


----------



## kara76

i put in my front door finger lenght and back well just in and then squeeze bum cheeks together


----------



## KellyG

i did front door finger lengh so im ok then kara. back door will be on thurday   me no likey lol


----------



## kara76

i use to do front at night and back in the morning


----------



## deblest

Aw kelly hun.  They not nice.  I did what kara suggested and it was much better.

Wait til u fart lol


----------



## KellyG

ive started farting already and (TMI) ive had diarrhoea yesterday morn and this morning


----------



## deblest

Aw bless u - its horrid isn't it


----------



## KellyG

can i have sex tonight? it would be nice ya know   cant believe i cant have sex for 2/3 weeks tut


----------



## kara76

well yeah you can but it might be wise to use a condom as your vaginal wall now has holes in and you wouldn;t want an infection

i think foreplay might be a better option

there is no reason not to have sex on the 2ww but most chose not too as a just incase


----------



## KellyG

condoms wot are they lmao never mind i thought the no sex bit was cos of the womb contracting when orgasm happens, i have orgasms in my sleep   

my boobies have started to hurt now i guess the cyclogest has started to work?


----------



## kara76

well kelly did you stop having sex when you concieved joss?

it is best to lay off it for a few days but once embryos have implanted if its meant to be they will stay, sex or no sex


----------



## KellyG

i did stop sex for a while with josh cos of the bleeding, but i know what your saying, i just would like some sexing


----------



## kara76

some sexing lol 

maybe grace should have jabbed your harder lol


----------



## KellyG

not my fault my sex drive went will dring now its back


----------



## kara76

no its not that would be normal down reg lol


----------



## KellyG

that should have been with down reg not will, my typing is a bit poo lol


----------



## KellyG

how much of the pessaries can come out and to be OK? ive got a minging panty liner on im sooo sexy


----------



## ANDI68

Kelly, the pessary dissolves in about 20 mins so I guess what's left is excess.  I always prefer back door.... no waste then


----------



## KellyG

i have to do back door 2moro anyway so i might try it 2night, thanks andi


----------



## miriam7

im sticking with back door now aswell


----------



## KellyG

doesnt ur bum hole get greasy tho?? what about spillage i cant have my bum feeling wet it will drive me mad


----------



## miriam7

i think its much less messy this way no leakage at all...you wont have a wet bum


----------



## KellyG

ok miriam if i do it back door style and it gets wet and nasty im gonna be after you


----------



## miriam7

lol ok it wont i promise


----------



## lola C

Back door is OK Kelly as long as you don't fart


----------



## KellyG

i keep farting now anyway but dh dont care as my boobies have grown


----------



## lola C

grown already - you lucky cowbag!!!


----------



## KellyG

i know tell me about it, he cant grab at them tho, they are abit sore


----------



## KellyG

is my bum suppose to be sore with the stooopid pessaries im gonna get you miriam


----------



## kara76

it can give you a sore bum and bad farts


----------



## KellyG

farts are ok but my bum is throbing tut


----------



## kara76

are you just doing back door?


----------



## KellyG

yeah, the after stuff comin out the front was bad and my bits seemed greasy


----------



## kara76

try front at night and back in the morning


----------



## KellyG

ok i will try, fankoo


----------



## miriam7

sorry kelly   why dont you alternate front and back lol minging aint they ...how long do we have to use them for is it 12 weeks


----------



## kara76

yeah 12 weeks


----------



## ANDI68

Miriam, why are you on cyclogest now after gestone last time?

Kelly, I must have a **** of steel as I didn't get any back door side effects


----------



## miriam7

i phoned up and asked for them as i was on nothing    i didnt get the pessaries till monday after fri transfer as it was a natural i could of done it without but wanted them just incase


----------



## kara76

miriam you body will be producing enough progestone, you know this from the monitoring cycle


----------



## ANDI68

sorry i 4got you had a natural FET


----------



## KellyG

omg at cyclogest i hate it!!! i woke up at 1.30 with the most horrendous pains and im sure my embies were talking to me, the noises that were comin from my belly were horrific!! TMI but my bum exploded on the toilet and had to sleep on the sofa


----------



## Scouse

KellyG said:


> TMI but my bum exploded on the toilet and had to sleep on the sofa


Cold have been worse.............exploded on the settee and slept on the toilet!!!!!!!!!!1 
They are not nice things............ I remember walking round naked after just inserting ne, front door, and tflew out across the carpet!  dh 
Leave your dignity at home when you start this jorney - yet they say it only gets worse thro preg but being a mum already you would know that !!!!!!!!!! 
Good luck Kelly it will all be worth it whe you read BFP X


----------



## ANDI68

Ooooh Kelly   poor you.  They had no affect on me whatsoever


----------



## ANDI68

Miriam, did you have to continue with your steroids after your BFP result?


----------



## KellyG

omg scouse you made me giggle like mad!!
andi i can feel alot of sympathy from you


----------



## miriam7

pmsl at scouse   kelly i am still on steroids but debbie said i should be able to be weaned of them after my scan on thur   thank god cos im getting a right bloater !


----------



## KellyG

who do our clinic suggest otd is 16dpt? the girls iam cycle buddies have their otd 4 days before mine


----------



## kara76

cause they are mean lol

i think its more likely that a test at 16 days post transfer gives more chance of it being a viable pregnancy, this is just what i think of course


----------



## Laura36

Afternoon Ladies,
I have EC tomorrow and up til now have not really thought about it at all.
I just made the mistake of reading the FF voting room thread on EC pain relief and now am a bit concerned as there were some scary stories!

Can I have some positive stories about your EC's?  Also I'm assuming it's sedation at IVF Wales?  Is that it or anything else as well like LA?

Thanks girls


----------



## miriam7

dont worry laura you will be out of it ... they will sedate you through a needle in your hand ... i cant even remember getting back to recovery   bit of period pain afterwards thats all i had


----------



## kara76

good luck tomorrow hun

i have had 3 ec and didn;t feel a thing of any of them, 2 i was totally asleep and one i was awake and watched (i liked watching)

you might feel uncomfy afterwards but its not painful

STOP READING HORROR STORIES


----------



## miriam7

karas right dnt know why people scare each other... i wouldnt be worried at ec again ...i was nervous at the time tho lol you will be fine... best of luck


----------



## ANDI68

Laura, understandly you will be nervous on your first time, I was too but I wasn't on the following EC's.  Everyone has a different pain threshold and on my second I asked for loads of sedation, unlike Kara I didn't want to watch, and I was only interested in having a nice sleep   oooh and healthy eggs of course  

You will be fine


----------



## PixTrix

Hi all,
got my open evening coming up in a couple of weeks and know will find out everything then but am so impatient!!

I am awaiting my first go at ICSI on the NHS and am wondering if anybody knows how many attempts are allowed on the NHS, is is just one?

thanks
Mandy


----------



## miriam7

hiya mandy ...im no expert on funding but i think it is just the 1 and a frozen transfer if your lucky enough to have any frozen ...thats what i had funded 1 normal ivf 1 frozen


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Miriam, if I am blessed hopefully I won't need to think about a second attempt, but will keep saving in case it is needed!


----------



## miriam7

yep hopefully you wont need another go  hun


----------



## kara76

miriam

what time did you do opk?


----------



## miriam7

ummm bout 2 pm ...what day you on ? i will post them 2moz for you


----------



## kara76

can you believe tomorrow is day 7 so im gona start, yet im not expecting ovulation til day 18 onwards


----------



## miriam7

dont blame you tho you dont wanna miss surge... bet it will be a late one tho


----------



## kara76

yes i just know it will be

things are all gona happen now, liverpool and then my appointment


----------



## miriam7

yes the ball is rolling! what dates your appoinment?


----------



## kara76

2nd oct at clinic


----------



## ANDI68

Do you normally get late natural AF's months following tx Kara?


----------



## kara76

funny you ask that cause it didn't effect af at all til cycle number 3 and that was in feb and its changed my cycle


----------



## ANDI68

I get a late natural following tx but tend to go back to normalish after that


----------



## kara76

i use to til after the 3rd fresh and that was et number 5

just did a opk and just one line so no lh surging at all at the moment


----------



## kara76

bumping this up for heleychamp


----------



## heleychamp

Thanks Kara, what did you mean by i might not get a transfer hun?


----------



## kara76

if you do try for blastocyst transfer there is always a chance no embryo will make it to blastocyst in the lab enviroment.

no one can say what will happen

on average 1 in 3 embryo make it to blastocyst in the lab


----------



## heleychamp

Can we try and take only some of them to blast? what do you think Kara is it worth the risk?


----------



## kara76

how many do you have?

if you were to try for blast with only a few you are reducing your chances on getting to blast, but if you got over 2 blast then they would refreeze if the quaility was good.

also they might want to only transfer one blastocyst


----------



## Moth

Just a positive thinking question  

When you do a hpt and it's positive, do you have to go back to the clinic for blood tests to confirm it?


----------



## kara76

no moth

you will call clinic and be given a scan date usually 3 weeks after your postive hpt

loving to pma


----------



## heleychamp

Oh   Kara i thought FET was going to be straight forward after IVF! Hmm nothings ever simple is it, we have 9 embrios. How come they may only transfer 1 blast? sorry about all the questions, i'm sure i can ask them at my appointment but i'd like to know


----------



## kara76

wow 9 frosties is good

do you know what quaility they are?

i know most clinics are trying to reducing multiply births and blastocyst have  really good chance of implantion


----------



## Moth

thanks Kara  

Heleychamp - good luck with your embryos! Wow - that's a lot of embryos!


----------



## heleychamp

Kara thanks for your help yesterday   We had 20 eggs collected did half ICSI and half IVF got 17 fertilised, 2 put back in 9 frozen.... haven't a clue what grade they are as we did'nt even get a letter from the hospital telling us how many so we eventually had to phone them. Is it worth calling them again?


----------



## kara76

you could try calling and see if they can tell you the grades

i would also mention that you are thinking of trying for blast and see wha they say

would you thaw all embryo to try for blast?


----------



## heleychamp

I was thinking about that last night and not much else to be honest! here we go again! thought i might try 6 and then at least we've still got 3 left.... does that make any sense?


----------



## kara76

this is something you would need to dicuss with them, to get the best chance i would thaw all and refreeze if good enough at blastocyst but thats just me


----------



## Moth

Hi girls, i've just received this post on another thread and not sure what to say. I didnt realise some clinics check your bloods during tx as i guess ours only uses the scans. Anyone have any tips or info i can give to Cranberry?

_Moth, I hope you don't mind me asking what was your blood E2 reading when you had three follicles. I have what they think may be three follicles, but my blood reading is only 1088. I am having EC on Monday. Do you think there is any chance of them finding an egg. I have an FSH reading of 15.4 and I am 37. It was touch and go until this morning as to whether or not they would even do the EC. Like everyone, I am desperate to have a baby. I guess none of us would be doing this if we weren't. This is my first IVF/ICSI. Because of my poor response and my high FSH, it will probably be my last.

Any tips on thickening the lining of my womb? If all goes well and we get an egg (or maybe two), I'd like to make a nice home for the embryos in the hope that they decide to stay.

Is there anything I can do before Monday to improve the quality of my eggs? I have started eating Brazil nuts and having pineapple juice, but it may be too late for that. I wish I'd known about that earlier._

Cheers


----------



## kara76

improving egg quaility is not possible with nuts etc!

e2 levels are not done anymore as follicle count is a good indictication of it your have eggs, not all follicles will have eggs and some might have two, no one knows for sure til egg collection

fsh levels are a pain as they can do up and down each month this is why amh levels are better

wish your friend luck moth


----------



## Moth

cheers Kara, that's what i thought.

She's going for ec in the morning and  is just hoping she has some eggs lurking in those follies. Fingers crossed there will be.


----------



## heleychamp

Hi Kara or anyone else thats about,
As you know i went for my FET apt on monday i told Debbie about wanting to go to Blastocyst stage, she said it's a good idea and to put on the consent form that i want to be kept informed throughout the thawing process etc.. she also said it would be in our best interest to think about assisted hatcing?
Does anyone have any thoughts on this? pros, cons etc.. has anyone else had it?

Oh and i opted for 2 blasts to go back and apparently thats ok      Helen xxx


----------



## kara76

if day 3 tranfer i would think about assisted hatching

blasts are know to give a better chance of pregnancy as only the best embryo make it to the blast stage on day 5 ot sometimes day 6

you will need to be guided by the clinic on this as it really depends how many survived the thaw (at the moment embryo that have been virtified have a 98% survival rate). the main risk of going to blast is that none will make it.

40% of embryos are thought to make blastocyst of course this figure can go either way

its a dilema i have been in and first time we went for blast was a fresh cycle and on day 3 it was advised to have transfer so i did, on my fet 3 were thawed all survived, 2 stopped growing at 10 cells and 1 grew on to 16 cells and was a day 4, we didn't risk blastocyst purely because only 1 was good so it seemed a pointless task is risking it.

good luck, i would say let the clinic guide you on this


----------



## kara76

ps forgot to say im going for blast next time whatever happens and will be having 2 unless the law changes (please don't change)


----------



## Taffy Girl

Help ....... 

I have just been and got my drugs from the chemist and I dont think its right. 
I dont appear to have enough drugs...... 

Clinic have prescribed the following - (I start d/regging on 20th):- 

Cyclogest 400mg bd pv 16 days
Suprecur 0.5mls sc daily x 16 weeks (not sure if this should  be 6 weeks?) 
Menopur 300 iu sc x 15 days 

My GP has written a NHS script for the following:- 

Suprecur injection 1mg/1ml 
0.5ml sc daily for 16 weeks 
5.5 5.5ml vial (1/3)

Menopur powder for solution for injection 75iu +75iu 
300iu sc for 15 days (1/3)

Cyclogest - which all seems fine. 

I have had a right run around all week as all my local chemists were unable to get the drugs from their supplier due to manufacturer shortage. Boots have got them in for me and Ive just collected but not sure now if what I have is right..... 

Suprecur - I have 2 little boxes each containing 1 vial of 5.5ml - (which I make 11 ml so only 22 days worth - which is not enough if I need these for 6 weeks?) 

Menopur - 10 Menopur powder for solution for injection 75iu + 75iu (Vials and dilutent) 
If I need to inject 300 iu per day then I make that 2 powders a days in which case I only have enough for 5 days - when I need 15 days worth.

It looks to me as though my GP may have put it on repeat (as it says 1/3) - but I am not going to have time to get the drugs ordered and delivered a bit at a time. 

Does this make any sense? or should I just ring the nurses at clinic/my GP?


----------



## ANDI68

Taffy Girl,

300iu of Menopur a day is 4 powders not 2.  You will need 60 powders for 15 days.

Why would you need 6 weeks of Suprecur, for a long protocol 3 bottles usually covers it.

Have you called the Nurses/GP to check this?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks for your reply Andi - 

I have been back to the GP this afternoon to check it out and they have given me prescriptions for some more of both - They had put it on repeat prescription and only given me 1 of 3 (ie 2 weeks worth of suprecur and 5 days worth of Menopur) for some bizzarre reason! 

Probably have way too much suprecur by the sound of things (I'm now getting 15 bottles, I think!) and given what you say about the menopur only half the amount I need of that. 

I am still not sure its right so going to phone the clinic next week.

So much for my nice relaxing reflexology this morning.....


----------



## ANDI68

Aww hun,  you have to check everything.  They calculated my drugs incorrectly at the Hospital Pharmacy before   thank goodness I realised before leaving.

10 Menopur is 2½ days worth.  Each powder is 75 iu so your daily dose of 300 iu will be 4 powders a day.

Hope they get it right for you

At least you have enough Suprecur to start


----------



## kara76

see it even confuses gp's

i had 14 bottles of suprecur first time lol 

andi is right 300 per day is 4 powders so pack of 10 is 2 and a half days, i wouldn't risk leaving it as a repeat script as some places can take a while to get the drugs in

i would get your gp to give clinic a call to clarify this prescription or get clinic to fax your gp.

try not to panic hun all will be sorted

good luck


----------



## Queenie1

my prescription from clinic was as follows

suprecur 0.5ml s.c daily x 6 weeks
menopur 225 i.u s.c x 12 days

my gp prescription has given me

suprecur 4 bottles containing 5.5ml

menopur 12 bottles of liquid and 12 bottles of powder

does this sound correct to anyone,


----------



## Laura36

Queenie,
You're short on menopur too.  
At a 225 dose that's 3 powders per day (225/75).  Therefore 12 powders is only 4 days worth.
(think I've got that right but the others will correct me).

So you need more menopur.  Also, suprecur 3 bottles is plenty but no harm in having an extra one I guess!


----------



## kara76

laura is right 

225 is 3 amps a day

do the same as i suggested for taffy girl


----------



## Queenie1

when will i need to start the menopur injection is that when i have had the baseline scan. 

also when you say amps is that one of the tiny bottles

every thing is so confusing when its all new to you. why would the clinic prescribe different amounts of menopur


----------



## kara76

yes after baseline

an amp is one little bottle of the powder

they prescribe difference amount to different people going on fsh/amh results


----------



## Queenie1

thanks kara.

taffy girl have they given you a baseline scan date.


----------



## kara76

no problem

get it sorted asap


----------



## Queenie1

what is the cylcogest for. this was on the clinic prescription but cos it wasn't circled my gp didn't prescribe it.


----------



## kara76

cyclogest is progestrone support and is used after et

taffy girl-it might be worth asking for a few more than 16 cause these are started on ec day, so 16 would leave you a little short


----------



## Taffy Girl

Wow what a lot of replies while we've been out walking the dog 

Really glad I posted this now - At least I'm off work a few days next week so we have time to run about and get it sorted..... who needs to chill out anyway?! 

Kara I have 32 of the cyclogest - 2 per day for 16 days - does this sound about right or do I need more?

Queenie - sorry to have highlighted the error(s) in your script on a Friday evening when you cant do much about it.   Hubby has been winding me up saying I've probably stressed you out too ...... Hope I haven't.... Better to know sooner rather than later, though eh? 

My baseline scan is on 4th November, EC w/c 17th November.


----------



## kara76

yeah taffy girl more cyclogest is needed

ec is day 0 1 x cyclogest
day 1        2 x cyclogest
day 2        2 x cyclogest
day 3 et    2 x cyclogest

then the 16 days on the 2ww @ 2 per day

then if postive you will carry on, another packet would be great!


----------



## Queenie1

don't worry i'm not too stressed as i have time for it to be sorted before baseline scan on 27th oct.

i'm glad you wrote as i would have not realised otherwise so thanks.

i'm more stressed about first injection tomorrow night.

its a great feeling have dates for everything exciting but nervous


----------



## popsi

dont the clinic give you cyclogest anymore girls


----------



## ANDI68

I had it at clinic And but you do have to pay for it if your tx isn't NHS


----------



## popsi

guess i was just lucky last time then as they just gave it to me lol


----------



## miriam7

i never paid either for them    hope you get drugs sorted ladies... extra stess you dont need


----------



## ANDI68

Seems I get   all free  

Hope you get them sorted next week girls


----------



## Laura36

Good luck with your first jabs taffy girl and Queenie.  You'll be fine once you have got the 1st one out of the way.

xx


----------



## miriam7

so true laura ..you will wonder what you were worried about girls ..best of luck


----------



## heleychamp

Hi Girls, was wondering about food...... hmm i'm always wondering about food lately 
anyway i've read on some of the boards that pineapple juice is good to drink during TX why is this? and also brazil nuts? to eat, is this right?  

Also did any of you have Assisted Hatching i'm still trying to come to some sort of decision about this but not getting very far, can i make an appointment to see the embriologist and do you think they'd be able to help? I'd like to talk to them about taking my frosties to blast aswell if possible 

This sums me up today                     Helen xxx


----------



## Laura36

Hi Helen,
pineapple juice is supposed to help with implantation so good to drink after ET. I think Brazil nuts are the same.  I didn't do either on the last cycle although I did drink pineapple juice on the one before.

I'm not sure about your other question as I've not had assisted hatching.  I'm sure Kara or one of the other girls will be along later to help with that though.

Sorry you're feeling so mixed up today, when do you start d/r?

xx


----------



## Moth

Hi Heleychamp

I had assisted hatching due to my age, i requested it. I think they recommend it for frozen embryos too. I think Miriam had assisted hatching too. 

They use acid for the assisted hatching, and they will also prescribe you steroids to take for a few weeks ( which didn't agree with me at all LOL)

I ate brazil nuts during the 2ww, about a handful a day, as they contain selenium.

Try not to worry too much, i'm sure everything will be fine!


----------



## kara76

i don't think pineapple/brazil nuts does anything, if it did all clinics would be feeding us these things

it might be worth calling and asking if you could speak with an embryologist or ask if you could see one at your baseline. i really understand your confusion as ive been there myself.

you need to weigh up the pros and cons. last cycle i was fully aware i might not get to transfer, not all embryos that would make blastocyst and a baby in the uterus will grow on in the lab as the best place is inside mum. depends on what you want


----------



## Queenie1

when doing dr jabs can you jab either side of belly button or do i need to keep to the same side i jabbed yesterday.


----------



## kara76

swapping sides is fine hun

i always swap round, you might find certain spots more sensitive and then you can avoid these bits


----------



## miriam7

i had assisted hatching on my frozen embies but not my fresh 2 ... queenie you can alternate sides and do under belly button    what time do you jab?


----------



## Queenie1

was going to jab about 9.30 but last night dh and i just wanted to get on with so did it at 9.15 . does it hurt under the belly button


----------



## kara76

i find the spots that sting (none hurt) are the ones that get jabbed a lot, i never jab under the belly button i save that place for the trigger (just some weird things ive always done)


----------



## miriam7

no doesnt hurt ... are you pinching the skin it helps loads


----------



## Queenie1

yes i pinch the skin have been keeping my roll of fat ready for this job. that's my excuse for eating cakes and chocolates


----------



## kara76

Queenie1 said:


> yes i pinch the skin have been keeping my roll of fat ready for this job. that's my excuse for eating cakes and chocolates





Queenie1 said:


> yes i pinch the skin have been keeping my roll of fat ready for this job. that's my excuse for eating cakes and chocolates


chocolate is a very very important part of ivf


----------



## miriam7

lol the roll comes in handy for something   im sat here scoffing krispy kreme doughnuts ...ive ate 3


----------



## Queenie1

well you are eating for 2 now!!


----------



## ANDI68

I trigger under the belly button too Kara and alternate the stimms and antagonist either side each day.  They have to be done on different sides anyway so I swap them around each time  

I believe it cannot hurt to eat the brazil nuts and drink the pineapple juice (as long as its not fresh pineapple.) Clinic doesn't tell our DH's to take vits etc but they seem to have helped my DH.


----------



## Queenie1

andi why not fresh pineapple.


----------



## ANDI68

I believe it can make the uterus contract.

I always eat brazil and walnuts during stimms etc for extra protein anyway.


----------



## kara76

andi is right there it is know to contract the uterus

andi i don't know any clinic that suggest nuts and pineapple juice not just ours. i believe that many factors can improve sperm not just vits


----------



## Laura36

I believe in the theory of 1 jab = 1 bar of chocolate  

I just kept moving the jabs around anywhere to the side/below my belly button so I didn't get the same spot twice!  I didn't find it hurt whereever although sometimes I think when I rushed i used to get some blood.


----------



## ANDI68

I know that Kara, I used vits as an example of something Clinic don't tell you to do but can help improve things.


----------



## kara76

i have a question for all of you

has anyone had counselling?


----------



## ANDI68

No, I felt that I wanted to after last cycle but DH was negative about it and I didn't persue it.

Do you feel you want to Kara?


----------



## Laura36

Yes Kara I've had counselling but not for stuff about tx more about issues me & DH had earlier this year.  It was useful even if just to get stuff out that I wouldn't talk to anyone else about.


----------



## kara76

i also thought of it after my first miscarriage, im not ready for it yet but think that if i get to the end of the road it might be wise

just wondering if its helped anyone as i don't really understand how is could really help, laura is it just a case of talking or do they give your ways of coping with things


----------



## Laura36

Well the first one I saw was really just talking and she really only just listened.  A few months later I felt I needed it again so went to relate (on my own). I only went twice but really felt she was able to offer me coping mechanisms.  Thankfully things much better now and the BFP helps a lot for me at least!
I wouldn't hesitate in using counselling again. Certainly I had previously thought about doing it if I got to a point of being childless.


----------



## kara76

i did call one and it took 2 weeks for someone to get back to me

at the time i had just had my first cycle of ivf and then a mc and i needed help, pembrokeshire has no counsellers concerning fertility and mc and by the time she got back to me, i didn't like her voice and thought sod it. i had a rough time but did come through it, i think that when you feel you need help you want it there and then not in 2 weeks


----------



## Laura36

Face to face is best but I would think telephone counselling would work ok too and perhaps give you more choice.  I used the work counselling phone line once when I was having a really bad time and they were fab.  It was easy talking to them on the phone and immediate too.  Perhaps worth thinking about.  Although I'm sure you'll be successful next time and won't need it!!


----------



## kara76

it bloody well will work next time, thinking of standing on my head for 2 weeks.


----------



## Laura36

Good plan, stand on your head, yoga style whilst having reiki performed on you at the same time  
I've no idea what really works.  Just know that for me taking a few days off work after ET got me feeling chilled out and relaxed about the whole thing (for a week or so at least).  Don't know if that did the trick, probably nothing much we can do to make it work.


----------



## siheilwli

Kara - just wanted to butt in! I've had counselling - one half hour session, when I was between treatments, which is the period (excuse the pun) that I find the most difficult of all. I was very angry with the world, and would snap at anything and to my horror was absolutely vicious to my DH for organising me a series of (lovely) surprises for my birthday - I was so annoyed that he wouldn't tell me what I was doing for my birthday that I just exploded....   

The counselling session helped me see that I was really just very sad that I couldnt get pg, and that I was feeling there was so much of my life out of my control, that the birthday thing was too much for me to cope with. God does this make me sound horrible? Probably... but what I'm trying to say is counselling for me was really good - didn't know I had so many tears in me!!!! I'm not the kind of person to break down in front of family or strangers usually, and love to be in control   and actually trying to be brave about it all was a bit much after a while.  The counsellor was lovely, and it was sooo refreshing to have someone just listening saying "why wouldn't you feel bad, why shouldn't you feel sad etc" She just made me feel that I was normal and not a loon! If you feel or think you want to have it, I'd go, it's really surprising what you end up saying and talking about, and because she / he is on the outside (not a partner etc) it's completely different to having a good talk to dh or a good friend. 

I didn't feel I wanted to rush back for more, I felt one session did it for me - just allowed me to let of steam and tears and that's it, I felt much better for it.  
Cat
x


----------



## miriam7

it WILL work next time kara    it might do you good to talk to someone bout whats on your mind


----------



## popsi

kara.. it may do you good to talk to someone hun, your such a rock for everyone else, and i know you keep your feelings and emotions hidden deeply inside, even though we are all here for you it's sometimes easier to talk to a stranger


----------



## kara76

i too find one of the most difficults parts of it all is the waiting yet waiting sort of puts off the heart ache too

i just feel ivf is such a massive part of my life now that is feel normal for me to be cyclin

i hate not having any dates for anything but i have to say the past few days have been better, its not the first thing i think of in the morning, its the second lol


----------



## siheilwli

Kara -   Great that you're feeling stronger.  I get a weird sort of high when I'm in tx  , and absolutely hate the inbetweentreatment time  but the best break I've had from ttc is the last one over the summer, DH was asking when are we doing the next one etc, and I was saying "I don't want to think about it", did me a world of good, but I did stop posting a bit as well.   I really didn't want to think about it and be defined by IF. Sometimes you just have to take time out... but the waiting is the worst bit ever.


----------



## Scouse

kara76 said:


> i have a question for all of you
> 
> has anyone had counselling?


Yeah had counselling after last failed cycle thro IVF Wales - and all I'll say is, going again on Wed but with someone different!
It does help, but depending on the counsellor how it helps is different for evryone.

I just feel better when being pro active; hate feeling sad and so f***** useless and that's what this repeated failure of tx makes me feel. So talking about it helps, well for me it does!


----------



## kara76

is your counselling arrange through the clinic hun?

i am so pleased it helps you


----------



## Scouse

The first one was (if you want to know more I had better pm you)
But Wed's session is with my reflexologist but she's also  trained counsellor.  So we starting slowly on Wed with foot massage and a chat, and she said will go for full counselling when feeling stronger (physically and emotionally)


----------



## Taffy Girl

Scouse - I think we may have the same reflexologist...... @ DTR?

If so - she is fab.... She has been doing some counselling/CBT for a close friend of mine and has done wonders.


----------



## kara76

scouse please pm me


----------



## Scouse

Taffy Girl said:


> Scouse - I think we may have the same reflexologist...... @ DTR?
> 
> If so - she is fab.... She has been doing some counselling/CBT for a close friend of mine and has done wonders.


Yep sounds like her (LE?) but I go to her home! 
She is such a wonderful lady and hoping she can work miracles on my head/ emotions!


----------



## heleychamp

Scouse and Taffy girl, where is your reflexologist based, i've been thinking about going this time myself as i seriously need to chill out abit, i'm feeling so very angry this week! I trained to do reflexology myself and loved it but because my hands are so small i had to work harder at it than everyone else and my hands would hurt for ages afterward so i gave up.... but when we used to practise on each other it was bliss 
Hmm....... counselling could come in handy at the moment too, either that or chopping my head off which is what i feel like doing the last few days 

Hope everyone doing ok   Helen xxx


----------



## Scouse

Have pm'd the info to you Helen! X


----------



## heleychamp

Hi Girls, how come people take asprin when they're doing FET and how come i'm not?
Is it only when you do AH that you have to take steroids? 

Hi Kara, i called the clinic today to ask about seeing the embriologist, they put me through to the lab who said when i'm in for my scan on 24th let them know i'm there and they'll see what they can do  I really hope i get to see one of them these questions are going to drive me quietly mad otherwise xxx


----------



## miriam7

i took baby asprin out of choice i asked janet if i could and she said i could if i wanted... steroids are for the assisted hatchin ..i think its to help your body to not reject the embryo


----------



## kara76

im sure someone will pop down and speak with you about your plans hun

i think asprin is more a personal choice, as far as i know steriod are only used for AH as it is used to hide the embryo from the immune system as the zona has a hole in it and is in the uteus before it should be


----------



## Queenie1

was wondering when down regging is af late or does it come on normal cycle day. 

also can i put water bottle on belly for the pains and think i read somewhere that during some part of treatment you mustn't keep belly warm.

queenie x


----------



## siheilwli

Af can be late when you're down regging, I think it was for me.


----------



## ANDI68

AF can be late when DR Queenie, I had mine just before baseline before,  They should still scan you if you are still bleeding at that point.

You shouldn't use a hot water bottle after ET


----------



## kara76

my af is always late when down reg

i personally don't use a hot water bottle, it personal choice


----------



## Queenie1

thanks for you reply's. 

deb said that af will be heavier than normal and mine are usually quite light with not much pain. i thought i could use a hot water bottle if there is some pain when af arrives.

am still waiting was hoping it would come this weekend rather than when in work especially if it is going to be heavier than normal.


----------



## miriam7

im sure you can take paracetamol aswell if af is painfull when it arrives...always the bloody same when you actually want it to come ..get some white trousers on that should do the trick


----------



## kara76

queenie plenty of time for af yet

i always found af went on forever when down regged


----------



## Queenie1

love the idea of white trousers


----------



## kara76

sex is what you need lol am hell i do lol


----------



## popsi

kara..trust you


----------



## Queenie1

don't think i will need the sex lol just had the first signs of af.


----------



## kara76

yay yay

great news


----------



## Laura36

Queenie, my AF was really light both times with d/r although could be just me being odd


----------



## ANDI68

I didn't have heavy AFs either during D/R just seemed to go on forever


----------



## Cath34

I was due a/f last Fri and still no sign today! I'm down reg at the mo and am getting rather impatient. Hope its come and gone before my scan!!


----------



## heleychamp

Hi Girls mine hasnt come yet either whats going on  got baseline scan on Friday so hope it hurrys up! can someone do AF dance for us, not that i particularly want it! mine are awful always feel like i'm gonna die   well maybe not quiet that bad... but you know! And have certainly got PMT enough for all of us this time round, it's very bad have been feeling rubbish on and off since my the start of this TX on the 9th


----------



## miriam7

heres your af dance hope it works ladies


----------



## Laura36

Miriam, your AF dances are legendary I'm sure it'll work for you d/r girls, good luck!


----------



## heleychamp

LOL MIriam that made me laugh  thankyou  I love the stick person PMSL xxx


----------



## Cath34

Miriam- that is sooooooo funy  
af still hasn't arrived. 3 days late!!   I've got PMT from hell! Does anyone else think that suprecur gives you serious pmt? I'm like a she devil, snapping at dh alot.  opps


----------



## heleychamp

Hi Girls, last night i was going through all of my medication and stuff and realised i only have enough orange needles left for tonight which leaves me none for tomorrow  this happened to me before and i had to get them from maternity on the Sunday afternoon   don't want to have to do this again  you'd think i would have noticed sooner! and i was at the hospital yesterday 

Anyway any suggestions? xxx


----------



## Queenie1

only thing i can think of is going back to the hospital or another one if nearer, i would have said try your gp but they would be closed now. my gp has emergency surgery on a sat morning. other than that what about a chemist would they be able to help.

sorry i'm not much help. hope you get it sorted soon xx


----------



## heleychamp

Hmmm.... i managed to get some from Asda chemist last time but they were'nt the exact size! i was so paranoid about them not being right that i ended up going to The Heath but obviously the pharmacy and our clinic are closed at the weekend hence ended up getting them for maternity  Not really thrilled at the prospect of having to do this again. Do you think i could just use the same needles twice? xxx


----------



## Queenie1

i wouldn't have thought you could use them twice as when you have used the one needle to draw the liquid up you throw that one away as it is slightly blunt and use a fresh one which is sharp to inject.

perhaps some one else will be able to answer you question who no more about this than i do.


----------



## ANDI68

I change my needle to inject for hygiene reasons and not because it's blunt and know it's totally sterile. I did forgot to change it once in the past but would definitely not use the same needle twice to inject.  If you hit a vein while injecting they tell you to change the needle before injecting again.


Helen, what stims did you have from before, Menopur?


----------



## heleychamp

Hi Andi, i had Supercur why hun? xxx


----------



## ANDI68

Did you have Puregon or Menopur?  There are needles in the Puregon pack


----------



## miriam7

where do you live helen ...im wondering if someone might live by you might have a spare ..i have a bag full!


----------



## Laura36

Helen, I have 9 left over orange needles and am in Cardiff (Penylan).  Where abouts are you?


----------



## heleychamp

Thankyou thankyou girls i had 2 green needles left over from my last lot of Menopur,( clever Andi) so used one of those to draw out the Supercur and will do the same tonight, my two precious orange ones will be used for jabbing  will get more in the morning.

Miriam newport isnt that far away me so that would have been great thanks hun xxx

Laura i live in Pontprennau so if you ever want to meet up we are very close to each other and thankyou very much for your message xxx


----------



## Scouse

Hi I'm in cardiff bay and have plenty of orange and green needles if you need them? X


----------



## miriam7

glad your needle problem is sorted! good luck with your scan tomorrow


----------



## Queenie1

good to hear you got your needles sorted out helen. 

hope scan goes well in the morning for you. pity our app aren't nearer


----------



## KellyG

Helen hope you get more tomorrow im in Fairwater and have loads left, i was gonna sell them on the street   only joking lol xx


----------



## miriam7

pmsl ...oh you make me laugh


----------



## Queenie1

i have been doing my injections at 9.30. if i wait until 9.30 tonight that will be an hour later than before clocks changed. clinic did say that an hour difference was not a problem. was thinking that if i do injection tonight at 9.00 that would be old time of 10.00 making jab only half an hour later than normal. what does anyone think go with 9.00 or stick with 9.30


----------



## miriam7

i wouldnt worry ive done injection over an hour late ... its up too you stick to time you can do them every evening


----------



## popsi

queenie.. i went to a concert 1st time i was DR and had to do injection 2 hours early clinic told me to graduate it a little ie move by half hour a few days before then on half hour a few days after.. so 9am tonight then normal tomorrow should be fine


----------



## ANDI68

last night i did my gestone 15 mins late and tonight I'll do it 15 mins early so I'm only half hour out in the end


----------



## Queenie1

thanks for the advice,

think i will go with doing jab at 9.00 which will be half hour later than what i have been doing.

bit of a worrier me


----------



## miriam7

lol well done andi ..good thinking


----------



## Queenie1

quick question. with menopur injections do i use one bottle of diluent ( ampoules) to 3 bottle of powder (vials)


----------



## miriam7

i dont have a clue ..ive never used it   are you about to do your first jab ?


----------



## popsi

queeine.. i did 6 bottles of powder to one and a tiny smidge of water .. good luck


----------



## Queenie1

yes 1st menopur jab done. god it was fiddily found it difficult to draw the liquid up . any way between dh and i we managed at last. i'm stressed now


----------



## miriam7

well done ..sounds way to fiddly all this mixing malarkey ! you are stressed now or less stressed now?


----------



## Queenie1

stressed now.. dh says i deserve some chocolate now as i was so good.


----------



## Queenie1

just hope we done it right lorraine made it look so easy. 
how come you have not used menopur


----------



## miriam7

hubbys right stuff your face lol im sure next one will be easier   i was on puregon an easy pen injection


----------



## Cath34

Queenie, - I use menopur. It is one ampule of water to 3/4 of powder. You snap off the top end of the water ad suck it up and then inject into the powder, draw up again and repeat into the next ad so on...... Very fiddly!!!


----------



## miriam7

i see its like the trigger jab then but even more fiddley !


----------



## Queenie1

yes i have just watched kara's video again. thanks cath it is very fiddly i'm hope it will get easier. we found drawing up part the hardest as the syringe just kept injecting back into the bottle


----------



## Cath34

Yes Miriam it is!!! Your pen sounds much much easier


----------



## miriam7

yeah real easy compared to that  lol i wonder what makes them decide what to put us on


----------



## popsi

queenie if you pierce the top of the bottles with a needle first then removie it to break the seal on the bottles, before drawing it up, it makes it a lot easier, thats a tip i had of Andi and it really helped x


----------



## heleychamp

Queenie there are little grooves cut out on the inside of the plastic stopper on Menopur, they're there for you to angle the needle down the side of the bottle so you can tilt the bottle as much as you like to get the last bits out...... does that make sense? i was shown that when i went to Birmingham Womens Hospital for my 1st treatment it does work, also theres quite a big hole in the needle if you face it downwards it makes it easier xxx


----------



## ANDI68

As Popsi said removing the vacuum by piercing the rubber on every bottle before drawing up definitely helps the fluid from being sucked back into the bottle.  I always used a new needle to draw the drug up, but that's just me


----------



## siheilwli

Andi - how are you bearing up?
C
xxx


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Cat,

 you know how it is  

How are you?

Andi xx


----------



## siheilwli

Andi - I'm ok. one day fine, next a bit sad, but on the whole enjoying a lot of lovely red wine, soft cheeses etc!!!! Going to the theatre tonight, so am reclaiming my social life!!!

Got everything crossed for you babe,
C
xxx


----------



## Queenie1

thanks everyone for the advice on menopur tried your advice out and it went much better tonight.

how does everyone store their menopur, packet says no more than 25 degrees cent


----------



## kara76

http://www.ferringfertility.com/medications/menopur/faqs.asp

i have always store mine in the fridge but as you can see in the link either is fine

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Queenie1

thanks kara how are you


----------



## kara76

im great hun thanks for asking

i have a meeting with an mp tomorrow to fight for funding for all of wales


----------



## Queenie1

good on you. which mp are you meeting.


----------



## ANDI68

Hope you enjoyed the theatre Cat x


----------



## kara76

nerys evans in carmarthen well she is an AM

right i better log off and sort my smart clothes for tomorrow, i will let you all know how it goes


----------



## Queenie1

all the best kara good luck


----------



## Cath34

Well done Kara  What time are you meeting her. If you like I could meet you for a coffee afterwards if you have time?


----------



## kara76

cath i would love to but have family down and im off go karting after. bummer. we will have to arrange to meet soon

my appointment is at 10am.


----------



## Cath34

ok no worries, it was just a thought. We can have coffee another time. All the best for tomorrow morning, let us know how it goes. Enjoy the  go karting  xx


----------



## kara76

maybe the week after next hun

its was a lovely idea. I have to try and sort parts for mil car and then take the kids go karting its mega busy

better log off

night all


----------



## miriam7

good luck kara meeting the am ... kick some a##e !


----------



## popsi

kara   good luck with the meeting hun x

andi.. hope your ok and your day at work goes ok xx keep positive hun 

cat.. hope you had a nice time at the theatre

love to everyone else xxx off to work now


----------



## Jule

Andi hope your 1st day back in work goes well.
C-I gather you have just had your negative result what is the next plan for you? Hope you dont mind me asking. Hope you are ok.  Looks like im going to get negative result bleeding very heavy!
Kara sounds lovely that you are so busy, i loved go karting when i done it, wasnt very good though kept crashing 
Ive decided to keep myself busy so i have started my last year in college part time to convert my post grad diploma to masters.  I go back to college next week looking forward to having to think about something other than fertility!!! Infact wont have time to think about treatment at all will be so busy on the computer researching to write my 20000 word dissertation cant wait!!
Jule


----------



## kara76

meeting went well girls

she is on side and will be writing to the W.A.G also she has suggested i try as an exceptional case!!!


----------



## Scouse

Exceptional 'nut case'!  
Only joking Kara!


----------



## kara76

pmsl you are so right lol


----------



## Jule

Hi Kara
Just wondering why you met the am was it regarding your treatment?
Hope you are well?
Jule


----------



## kara76

hiya jule

i met the AM to get support as i am trying to get the welsh goverment to implentment the nice guidelines that state everyone should get 3 cycle of ivf funded


----------



## Jule

Oh i didnt realise thats what they recommended, good on you, wow it would be good if they changed it!


----------



## miriam7

well done kara for getting her on side ... would be brilliant if they change the rules... i think its terrible that if people are unlucky and dont have any frozen to have there nhs free go they should get the money of there next fresh at least


----------



## kara76

its just all a joke really...........its the postcode lottery that so needs to be changed


----------



## miriam7

do a thread so we can all write to who we need too ... i know ive been very lucky but i will write and say that... im willing to fight for funding for my freinds!


----------



## kara76

good thinking hun

i will have to dig out the address for edwina hart


----------



## Jule

That would be good if we all wrote.  It is such an expensive process.  I know people who had treatment in the past had 3 goes and all of a sudden it changed.


----------



## miriam7

i know even my denist was shocked her freind in england had 3 goes ...couldnt believe we only get 1 fresh 1 frozen!


----------



## ANDI68

Oh God .. don't get me started on this one!!

I feel that if you haven't had IUI's then that money should go towards your IVF tx or at least the cost of the drugs .... IT'S PANTS.

I have had a reply from my AM about my fight for funding for drugs.  Bottom line is I have to go back to my GP and get my GP to write on my behalf for full funding, they will not entertain selective partial funding and say I have a slim chance if my GP can state any exceptional circumstances and the panel will look at the arguments myself and my GP can put to them.  And as far as drug funding goes I will have to leave this out of my argument.   Any chance of securing drug funding lies with my GP subject to the agreement of the LHB... so that's no chance as I've already been down that road.

I haven't replied yet as I'm trying to remain calm during my treatment but I don't stand a cat in hell's chance of getting my GP to help me, she could have contensted the Welsh Assembly's decison of refusing the drug funding but let me leave her office without a care.

Anyway, I will see if I can contine the fight alone as I don't want to involve me GP's any more .... they SUCK!!!

Good luck with your fight Kara


----------



## kara76

not just my fight andi

im fighting for everyone


----------



## Jule

Oh Andi that sounds terrible.  You better not read any more you are supposed to be remaining calm and chilled!!! How was work


----------



## ANDI68

I know that Kara, Ok then good luck with leading the fight

Work was tiring Jule.  I'll be glad to put my feet up


----------



## kara76

better get my boxing gloves on

oh and go and rest matey


----------



## popsi

well done kara.. xx

we should be allowed 3 goes at it... I have not even had one proper chance at it as only got to EC and had no embies, in many parts of england and wales that does not class  as a full go, but i lost my NHS turn this way !!!


----------



## Queenie1

have done 3 menopur injections, would i start to feel bloated by now or is it to early, and i'm just imagining it ( looking for syptoms that are not there) also keep thinking that i can feel a dull ache as well

also found last night that menopur stung a bit when injecting in. is this normal. had no problems with suprecur.

don't no if it is me just worrying or not.


----------



## kara76

menopur can sting a little its nothing to worry about

you might feel your ovaries you might not, 3 days in is early hun


----------



## Jule

Yes i had stinging with menopur as well so keep rotating where you are injecting.  You can use any where below the belly button.  I used to use one side for both injections one night and the other side the next night.  That way you are giving the one side a day's rest..  Also inject slowly.  Dont know how many ampules you are using but i was using 4 powder to one water and found using 1 and bit water bit better not so concentrated.
I didnt start to hyperstimulate until week 2 but everyones different.
Jule


----------



## kara76

i always jab to the side of my belly button and save underneath for the trigger


----------



## Jule

Funny how we all got our own ways!  I always go where i hope it wont hurt too much, dont know about you but the more i inject the more my skin is tender anyway and i think you just need to go for it!


----------



## Queenie1

sorry girls me again with another question.

do i get  pure pineapple juice, or pineapple juice made form concentrate


----------



## KellyG

queenie i think you have to get fresh... me thinks


----------



## Scouse

Pineapple not from concentrate!  I think  thats right?? Its only 3 weeks ago i was drinking it and forgotten already!


----------



## miriam7

yes its not from concentrate


----------



## heleychamp

Hi girls, it's getting closer now and i'm starting to get the jitters about all of the timings for next week.... did'nt sleep very well last night    i've got my scan on Fri and possible ET for following week, if everythings okay on Fri and we're good to go will they take the Frosties out on Monday and then call us in for transfer? i don't know why i don't know all of this 
                                                                                  Helen xxx


----------



## kara76

what you are feeling is very normal and the nerves might well build up now, try and keep busy to stop you focusing on it 24/7

its all out of your control

good luck


----------



## ebonie

Good luck heley champ


----------



## heleychamp

Hi Kara huni thank goodness you're about! Do you have any idea how it goes with the timings for transfer? and did i tell you what Lyndon said would be best to do with our Frosties xxx


----------



## heleychamp

Thanks Em, i've been trying not to think about it too much this time  silly really cos now i'm left with loads of stuff going around and around in my head, maybe i should take a pen and paper to bed with me! LOL xxx


----------



## kara76

what did lyndon say hun?


----------



## heleychamp

He said because we have 4 ivf frosties and 5 icsi frosties if they took them all out and went to blast, **** regulations say that we can't have mixed blasts put back  But his advice was to take out the 4 ivf and see how they go, if they don't look like they'll get to blast put them back on day 3 with AH and then we've still got 5 left for another go?
I really want to think this is all for the best because he would know best etc etc....but i just don't know xxx


----------



## heleychamp

Also it makes me think that i'd rather have the best chance this time even if it means using all of my Frosties and not planning for next time already, i was'nt even ready to do this cycle never mind thinking of the next one..... sorry if i sound moody i'm just having a hard time working it out on my own xxx


----------



## kara76

hfea make up some crap rules!!!

i think you should go with what you feel best, you say your not ready for this cycle hun why?

what day were they froze on?

i grew 3 embryos on last cycle 2 were very slow dividing and then stopped and one did what was expected, but it went back in on what was day 4, as with only one it seemed pointless to risk it


----------



## miriam7

try not to worry helen ..lyndon knows what hes doing   you will be a bag of nerves waiting for the call about your frosties ...i was even more so as i only had the one!


----------



## heleychamp

They were frozen on day 2, so Lyndon says take out the 4 ivf keep an eye on them but they might have to go back in before they get to blast! i said to him to me that says they're not strong enough already? but he says they might just be better off where they're meant to be inside me rather than in the lab? I suppose he has a fair point 

I didn't mean it in a bad way about not being ready for this cycle, it was just that after my bfn in August it took me ages to phone up for my follow up apt and when i finally did i spoke to Louise and she said going by the dates i would'nt be able to cycle until Nov so OTD would be right on xmas ( no chance after my last otd was on my birthday/ and yours lol ) but she said pop in anyway so they could run through some options with us, we went for our apt 6th Oct with Debbie and she said we could start 3 days later  i'd gone to my apt thinking that i was'nt going to cycle again until after xmas and to be honest i was happy for the break as it was all a little bit too awful to contemplate it all going wrong again, so it was sort of like a get out clause for me where i did'nt need to explain my actions to other people, it was the hosital that had said we could'nt go yet so that was ok! only when we got there that's not what they said and DH is of the   or bust mind and wanted to go straight away so there was nothing stopping us  ( for me )

so i thought i'd just go along with it and not pay too much attention this time you know not talk about it, not tell so many people, not get too excited and now it's here i don't know what i'm doing  

Sorry hun for the me post but now i'm really brickin it LOL xxx


----------



## heleychamp

Thanks Miriam  
So will they just call you in at any time to put them in? providing they survive obviously xxx


----------



## kara76

i had a call on the thaw and then one the next day saying we should transfer

me posts are good hun, its good to get those feelings out

the bonus from going from day 2 to day 3 is lyndon will be able to pick the best, if all are developing well that is when he will suggest blast i am assuming


----------



## heleychamp

Yeah that's what he said but if they're not going to go to blast then to me that says they can't be that strong, whereas if we took all 9 out would'nt our chances of getting to blast improve? does that make sense?


----------



## miriam7

mine was just a 3 days transfer well 3 days and a few hours! i had phonecall to say survived the thaw and come in asap for transfer


----------



## kara76

blasts are tricky

it really just isn't known if what wouldn't survive in the lab would survive in your uterus but lab culture isn't prefect where the womb is

40% of embryos should make blast, i think that is the figure but this can go both ways

as the hfea wouldn't allow a transfer with ivf and icsi you could suggest thawing all and then refreezing any blasts if you get more that 2 from one batch or 1 from each batch

i always thought the more the better and did consider going for a fresh cycle and thawing my frosties and taken them all the blast but i think if your gona get blast you will, full stop

if it were me i would thaw 4 in a hope 2 or 3 or of course 4 would grow on, if 2 were growing on and 2 slowed i would transfer at day 3 to give it a chance. the majority of pregnancies happen from day 2/3 transfer and you have every chance of success. if however you don't feel happy and havae your own ideas make these heard, i did and they did pay off but i didn't get a pregnancy i just knew what i wanted and was willing to take a leap of faith


----------



## heleychamp

Thanks Kara and Miriam going to talk to my DH again about it tonight but probably going to go with what Lyndon says, i keep coming back to ' he knows best ' each time i try and think about it. Helen xxx


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

I wanted blast but was advised to go with what i had. I had 12 eggs and 10 fert but only 2 were up to scratch for et. I thought blast would be best but he said the embs would be better off inside me rather than in the lab....now i am pregnany with twins, so he must know what hes talking about  

Just a quick question for you guests who self funded. I paid before my treatment for ivf and my sister in law is just about to go for her for appointment and she is also self funding but shes having icsi. I assume its the same and are there any extras to ivf for icsi?

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## KellyG

Sarah,

Icsi is more expensive think there is a £900 difference 

Check on their website

www.ivfwales.co.uk


/links


----------



## LJE

Hi Sarah,
I had ICSI treatment this year. We paid for the first lot of drugs on the day I collected them, then when the second lot of drugs were due to start I paid for them at collection. You have to pay for everything at the cashier desk in the main reception, it's not very private!! I think 1,200 in total for drugs.  I then paid for 'professional costs' after ET, as I was sent the invoice. I paid approx 3,300 over the phone as I didn't want to go back to the hospital. The invoice was on my mat when we returned home after ET. 
At least this time we are NHS.

Lisa.


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Thanks at least that should give her an idea!

Sarah x


----------



## marieclare

Hi everyone, I'm hoping someone can give us some reassurance 

Even though we are self funding we have been waiting ages for a TESE date from Mr Jenkins, which is finally happening this week. This is happening in a different part of the Heath, and they can't tell us until 6am on the morning of the op if they will even have a bed  
I have been trying to find out from IVFW when we can start treatment but no one I speak to seems to have a clue whats going on... is this normal and they are just busy?
We emailed Janet and she sent a reply saying we needed to attend open evening... but she already said in the summer when we first saw that we wouldn't need to go to this because of the distance from home and she gave us a DVD to watch instead. I think we have already had TIC appt, it was a long chat with Lorraine about egg sharing and lots of forms filled out, also lots of bloods taken especially from me for the egg share. I rang today and spoke to Kerry, she was lovely but also didnt know anything about our situation. She told me I would need to wait for an egg donor now.... but I am the one donating   
There's also lots of silly things like they keep calling us Mr & Mrs when we are not married, they don't seem to look at the notes or history before answering questions.. 
I'm starting to get really concerned that if they can't get simple stuff like that right how can we trust them with getting our treatment right?
I am supposed to call Lorraine tomorrow to find out more info and I really hope she can give me some good news...
Please tell me it gets better than this?  
marie
xxxxxx


----------



## kara76

hiya and welcome to the boards

sorry you seem to be having trouble. i personally find it is always best to chat with a nurse that knows your case but i have been going there a long time so most of the long term nurses know me

if you feel the information you are being given is wrong such an ceri mistaking you are in need of donor eggs rather than being a donor don't be scared to say, often it is so much quicker for them to ask you questions rather than read your notes

i think all ops are not 100% until the morning of the op so try not to worry too much they say this incase the bed is needed for an emergency, its a pain i know and the stress it can cause it so hard.

i haven;t been to clinic for a while but i know they were busy,i can 100% understand your need to know when your treatment will start as this will give you something to aim for and if this that is important


i hope lorraine can give you some good news tomorrow and you could always mention your concerns with her

edited to say lets us know how your call goes


----------



## marieclare

thanks Kara, just having someone say I understand makes me feel better, I know that sounds stupid but I just want them to commit and say they we can get started soon!
Its been really hard trying to keep my mind on other things since July because we didnt know until a few weeks ago about this date, at least if we had a vague idea there would be something to aim for...
I will call lorraine in the morning and hopefully she will remember us and be able to put my mind at rest. If not I could just turn up at the clinic on friday and ask to talk to someone... or is that a really bad idea?  
thanks
xxxx


----------



## kara76

you could ask lorraine if you could pop by and have a chat with someone about your worries and be honest with them and i am sure they will put your mind at ease

i suppose they will need to see what happens with your partners tese before they can comment of your treatment, once the tese is done and they know for certain there is sperm then things could well more fast. I know it all seems to take so long

i personally am on a waiting list for an op and its it so hard to switch off for it all but believe me it will be here before you know it


----------



## miriam7

i think it would be worth trying to see someone face to face when you go to the hospital for your partners op...give them a ring


----------



## marieclare

thanks Kara & Miriam, I think I will try to do that. 
thanks for the advice x x x


----------



## kara76

no worries sometimes just having a chat can help you feel more at ease


----------



## Jule

Hope you get all your answers from the clinic today.  Hopefully things will get better for you.
Jule


----------



## Taffy Girl

Will they give me the drugs for my trigger shot when I go back to the hospital? 
There's only suprecur, menopur, and cyclogest on my list..... and thats all I have.


----------



## KellyG

I had the trigger at my last scan of my follies xx


----------



## heleychamp

Hi Girls, wonder if you can help.... bit of an   one but hopefully it's ok 

This morning i did my cyclogest as normal but needed the loo quiet soon after, i'd say about 15 mins!!! do you think it would have had time to take effect?
                                                                    Thanx Helen xxx


----------



## kara76

they take around 20mins to absorbed

i personally would do another but you should have enough progestrone in your system by now anyway

i had this trouble before as it upset my belly and i would do one and need to loo within a few minutes


----------



## heleychamp

Thanks Kara, Louise called me back from the clinic about an hour ago, she said the same as you but not to bother with another one.
                                          thanx hun xxx


----------



## kara76

cool im glad louise called you

she is lovely


----------



## Laura36

Girls,
We're going to do one final cycle in the new year.  When I spoke to Debbie on the phone a couple of weeks ago she said usually you can get an appointment with JE with about 2 weeks notice.
However, Queenie, I saw that your follow up is 6 weeks away.  
I wasn't going to make the appt til after Christmas but thinking now that perhaps I should phone this week and get booked in.  If it's 6 weeks wait I'd rather not wait until after Christmas to make the appt.
What do you think?

Also, I was on max dose of menopur and still only had 5 follies, 2 embies.  Has anyone else had this and changed to a different regime?  Don't want to change if it worked but also I responded poorly so perhaps next time may not have any embies and that would be awful!


----------



## kara76

i have had appointment within 2 weeks and also waited 6 weeks

maybe best to call and ask for an appointment in the new year this way you know you have one

you could try short protocol as this is thought to produce more follicles hence eggs as you don't shut the ovaries down


----------



## Taffy Girl

IF (!!) we get a BFP this weekend I'll be cancelling my appointment mid-Jan next week  

I would book it in now you can always re-arrange in the new year if your not quite ready. Good luck wit whatever you decide


----------



## Laura36

Thanks girls for the replies.

Sorry, another question from me.  Does anyone know what DHEA is?  I've seen stuff on here where it's given to people who respond poorly to the drugs.

Kara, with short protocol would it make a difference for me if I don't ovulate regularly on my own?  When I did the clomid cycles I only ovulated 4 out of 9 months and that's on clomid.  Don't think it happens often at all on my own.


----------



## Queenie1

cath are you self funding of nhs, mine it 6 weeks away cos its nhs, i think if i had been private it would have been earlier.

gonna ring tomorrow and see if they will fit me in earlier as have found out today that dh new back op date is either 1st or 2nd week of jan. so would like an app before he goes in as after he won't be able to travel to cardiff for a while after the op. ( as long as op goes a head this time !!!!)


----------



## kara76

this is a brill thread on dhea

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=155263.0

i have waited even on private cycles for a follow up

laura with the short protocol you still stimulate the ovaries so lack of regular ovulation should be a problem, the good thing with the long protocol is that all follicles are recruited at the same time and tend to be on even ish size, the short protocol can cause unever follicle growth the way round this i believe is a short course of the pill, this also helps with timing etc


----------



## Cath34

No I was just lucky with the appointment, it was a cancellation. Just phoned at the right time!! I had to wait 6 weeks for initial consultation. It doesnt make any difference whether NHS or private.


----------



## miriam7

laura if you feel your ready book an appointment it will give you something to aim for you can ask then if anything should be diffrent this time round


----------



## Laura36

Thank you all, think I'll call next week to book - at least it's booked in then even if it's 6 weeks away.  Miriam - def need the tx to aim for!
Kara - thanks for the DHEA thread, I'm going to work my way through that tonight.


----------



## kara76

glad to have helped huni


----------



## ANDI68

Kara's catchphrase .... 'glad to have helped hunni'


----------



## kara76

could be worst could be stick it up your bum lol


----------

